# "Park and Ride" Saturday 24th October



## mike e (13 Sep 2009)

Hello all,

Welcome to the most vague of plans. We all enjoyed the ride out to Windsor and taking in the fantastic "environs" of Windsor so it only seems right to do it all again. I have committed to a date (very un-northern I know) and I will quite happily lead out the ride but been brutally honest would prefer someone who knew where they were going...

There have been many ideas muted so between now and Oct we can cobble together a plan.

Here's a few that have been talked

Visit some parks to feed ducks
Visit the Chilterns
Similar ride to last time but without as much sightseeing
Finish in the Great Park at Windsor for sunset

I like the idea of a finish in Windsor but the ride up to that point can take whichever direction it likes, within reason...

Sorry it's all a bit "woolly" but I'm sure something can be worked out, this was all been talked on the "informal ride" thread started by ttcycle a couple of weeks back. 

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=42639

So I'll kick off:-

mike e
Sig
ttcycle - if bike and body are ok


----------



## ttcycle (13 Sep 2009)

Yep got this one booked in 

If I can't ride if for whatever reasons I can meet up with people who are congregating in Kings Cross pre ride.

See you all then!


----------



## mike e (13 Sep 2009)

Hi tt, have you got sorted with a bike??


----------



## ttcycle (13 Sep 2009)

Not yet unfortunately - waiting for insurers to get back to me -hopefully this coming week they will confirm - I think they're a bit twitchy as this is my second claim in 6 months.

Fingers crossed - counting the weeks passing by without being on the bike...it's a tough one!

Got to head out -have a good weekend - see you on the 24th if not for FNRttC - so many things 'riding' on getting a bike (Jesus that's almost as bad as one of Apertif's!)


----------



## Aperitif (13 Sep 2009)

Oooooo! tt lation of the first order...


Mikee this is Luke's ride is it not?

There will be no bad weather in that case as the ride wil be reccied and Lukewarm on the day.

Given the time constraints, I think Regents Park for a lap and the Inner ring, Hampsted Heath / Parliament Hill circuit?, to Golders hill Park perhaps, duck down into Hyde Park for a spin by Speakers Corner, the Albert Memorial / Albert Hall, dip into Richmond Park for a lap maybe, go route one to the Jolly Farmer (like last time, but not including the dog legs to Dorneywood and Cliveden), another impromptu raffle, grub, and full speed ahead for Windsor Great Park. The advantage of arriving 'later' last time was the lack of peds. Earlier arrival = more peds = more concentration.
No sodding around for six breakfasts.
Job done, good ride, time for a beer after.

Apart from that Luke - whatever you suggest...


----------



## mike e (13 Sep 2009)

This can be whoever's ride, was just wanting to kick start it as I had to book my train tickets...


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (14 Sep 2009)

what time we starting


----------



## mike e (14 Sep 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> what time we starting



My train arrives into Kings Cross at 08:04 but I am more than happy to find a spot for a coffee or breakfast if this is too early for everyone.

My train home leaves Kings Cross at 20:00 so we should have plenty of time to fit in a nice ride, with a pub stop for dinner, and another pub stop at the end, might as well have one at the beginning as well...

As I've said in earlier posts this is the last day before you lose that whole hour of daylight, all the more reason for everyone making the effort...


----------



## redjedi (14 Sep 2009)

I think a 9am start would be good. It's still going to get dark early.

And 9am will soon move back to 9.30, once Davy realises he's hungry and needs to find a Mac Ds


----------



## redjedi (14 Sep 2009)

And I don't know if I could handle the pressure of leading a ride. I would need to stop after every set of lights/rdbt/junction to make sure everyone has caught up.

But I will do what I can. I actually have the week of the 12-18 October off work, so I can run a couple of recce rides, and make sure the ducks are ready for us.


----------



## oxbob (14 Sep 2009)

Sat, 24 Oct 2009 07:44-17:43 sunrise/sunset in London


----------



## topcat1 (14 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> And I don't know if I could handle the pressure of leading a ride. I would need to stop after every set of lights/rdbt/junction to make sure everyone has caught up.



It's not that hard


----------



## topcat1 (25 Sep 2009)

bump


----------



## mike e (25 Sep 2009)

topcat1 said:


> bump



Cheers TC, still 4 weeks to go so I envisage a mini peleton come the 24th...

You got all your winter woollies packed for your venture oop north?


----------



## topcat1 (25 Sep 2009)

Yes, this (strines) is possibly my last cc day ride as from next week i'll have 1 sat off every 6 weeks


----------



## redjedi (1 Oct 2009)

I'm afraid I won't be able to join you on this ride, or any other for about 6 weeks.

Had an accident with a car last night and I've fractured my right elbow an hand.

really annoying and awkward as I'm right handed 

hope you enjoy the peace and quiet without the machine gun


----------



## topcat1 (1 Oct 2009)

That's some bad news Luke, how's the bike?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2009)

Soeey to hear that L, sounds very painful



redjedi said:


> I'm afraid I won't be able to join you on this ride, or any other for about 6 weeks.
> 
> Had an accident with a car last night and I've fractured my right elbow an hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aperitif (1 Oct 2009)

redjedi said:


> I'm afraid I won't be able to join you on this ride, or any other for about 6 weeks.
> 
> Had an accident with a car last night and I've fractured my right elbow an hand.
> 
> ...




This thread is useless without fracpictures...

Desperately sorry to hear that Luke. Is the bike ok - or have you written off the back wheel? (And was MacB driving?)

Get well soon - just ask if there is anything we can do. (Within reason )


----------



## mike e (1 Oct 2009)

Sorry to hear of your bad news Luke, hope you and your machine gun aren't too badly damaged.

My friend who was going to ride his first FNRttC had an mtb accident last week and suffered similar injuries, he now spends all day watching Jeremy Kyle and Homes Under The Hammer so every cloud etc, etc.......

Sorry, hope your mended soon.


----------



## stevevw (1 Oct 2009)

Luke 
Sorry to hear about your accident. Hope you will be fit for Crocks Anniversary ride at the end of November. 

Just had a thought, breaking bones is a bit extreme to get out of leading a ride isn’t it.


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 Oct 2009)

My oh my luke, 

Hope your better soon too! 

Am only down the road if you need anything at all! 

Not much luck with bikes this year... Hope your pursuing compensation if relevant!


----------



## redjedi (1 Oct 2009)

Crocks ride in nov should definitely be doable. who knows, in 2 weeks they are changing the cast for something a bit lighter, so if my fingers not too bad I'll see if they can just splint and bandage it. That might give me enough movement to get back on the bike (gently) 

I doubt I'll pursue compensation. I'll give ctc a call (and join) and talk to them, but as I was behind it was prob more my fault for not leaving enough space. At least I'll mend in time and the bike is fine.

Thanks for the offer 'teef and davy. I'll be getting ready for work at about 7.30 and my shoelaces could do with tieing  
(it's a good job I've worked out how to button my jeans  )


----------



## ttcycle (1 Oct 2009)

Hi RJ- Sorry to hear of your accident - hope you mend soon and get back in the saddle.
You'll need one of those hand hell ceramic bells to ring from your bed so 'teef and Davy can come running to your every beck and call - they'll love it

Seriously - get better soon - hope the bike hasn't suffered too much.

Hopefully, should be around for this ride - hoping to have the new bike with me by then.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Oct 2009)

www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=21932

Includes, traffic, Mosque, A Prince Albert, London, Richmond, Burnham Beeches and The Jolly Farmer - in no particular order. 92 miles or about 145km ish... 8am start means that we should be done and dusted by 3pm - allowing 2 hours for luncheon...


----------



## mike e (1 Oct 2009)

Looks like a good route to me, we'll be round it in no time at all.

Probably best to introduce a few rules though:-

1) No prolonged coffee stops
2) No sightseeing northerners, it's just about the ride
3) All bikes to have wheels that work
4) Possible introduction of a broom wagon?
5) Ideally someone who know's where there going to lead the ride

Any others?.......................


----------



## Aperitif (2 Oct 2009)

mike e said:


> Looks like a good route to me, we'll be round it in no time at all.
> 
> Probably best to introduce a few rules though:-
> 
> ...



Sorry, can't make this ride folks, I've got a ticket to watch Paintdry Rovers v Grassgrow Rangers.

You're a cheeky 'Neighbour from Hull' mikee!


----------



## mistral (2 Oct 2009)

I can make this one

I put a call in to my mate Heston, he's got a small cafe in Bray, but sadly they don't have a bike shed, so no point stopping there for luncheon.


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 Oct 2009)

Sorry Luke, I dont wake up till 8am.... 

Was thinking, to save the excess strain on your hand/fingers from braking/changing gear, you could go fixie?

Route looks good, once it loaded! I have to be in Isleworth by 6pm so should be fine! I will carry a spare wheel I think... 

Teef, I know most of that route fairly well so you can have me up for TEC or Tete de course if you want? Nice too as I know how much hill climbing there will be to begin with! hehehe! Just wondering if you would prefer to go along Chelsea Embankment throught to Putney onto R.Park rather than Chiswick after Hyde Park to there? 

Apart from that, all very nice.. I can make myself free if you want to do a reccie ride soon?


----------



## Aperitif (4 Oct 2009)

<bump> Where are you Davy? Did you do a recce today <bump> <bump a bump-tiddy-bump> Oh no - you were in Scottishland watching 'mens work'. Rangers won I believe.
I did a bit and the leaves are starting to turn...by the 24th there needs to be a lot of fun in place for the riders...apart from the obvious sight of 

a) mikee
 'them thighs'
c) ttcycle making it
d) Davy's excuse portfolio
e) Heston 'Service' Blumenthal not welcoming a posse of sweaty cyclists
f) The massive lunches at the 'Jolly Farmer' in Upper Cookham


----------



## mike e (4 Oct 2009)

Just checked lunch times of The Jolly Farmer, didn't we only just make it last time? need to ensure we don't miss out + I'm getting fed up of cutting it fine to get somewhere. It is definately on the cards that I am going to end up riding back to Hull sooner or later...


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> <bump> Where are you Davy? Did you do a recce today <bump> <bump a bump-tiddy-bump> Oh no - you were in Scottishland watching 'mens work'. Rangers won I believe.
> I did a bit and the leaves are starting to turn...by the 24th there needs to be a lot of fun in place for the riders...apart from the obvious sight of
> 
> a) mikee
> ...



Bump bump indeed! Things that go bump in the night up North indeed!  Oh yes, they won indeedy, first cut in the bragging rights! Most excellant! Anyhow! Yup, recce as soon as my body has got over the excess fatty deposits that occour when you eat nout but Scotch and Macaroni pies and cheap pints of tennents! Oh, and when I finally hear again, noisy events this footy games! And I also need to re-education my language and stop adding a swear word to every ba*****d sentence!


----------



## ttcycle (5 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> <bump> Where are you Davy? Did you do a recce today <bump> <bump a bump-tiddy-bump> Oh no - you were in Scottishland watching 'mens work'. Rangers won I believe.
> I did a bit and the leaves are starting to turn...by the 24th there needs to be a lot of fun in place for the riders...apart from the obvious sight of
> 
> a) mikee
> ...



yep, unless there is a disaster of sorts (wouldn't count this out knowing my luck deprived life!) - I will be on this ride. Though I may only allow punning and banter with Teef if he follows through on the 'bump a bump-tiddy bump' by demonstrating his prowess at bunny hopping potholes along the ride...howzat sound?

Am sold by the massive lunches at the Jolly Farmer - even if you all have to usher me up the hills to get there!


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> yep, unless there is a disaster of sorts (wouldn't count this out knowing my luck deprived life!) - I will be on this ride. Though I may only allow punning and banter with Teef if he follows through on the 'bump a bump-tiddy bump' by demonstrating his prowess at bunny hopping potholes along the ride...howzat sound?
> 
> Am sold by the massive lunches at the Jolly Farmer - even if you all have to usher me up *the hills *to get there!



I would'nt worry about them... Just break a spoke, pop off to swap the wheel with another working one and cycle on a nice flat stretch of road missing out anything over a 2% gradiant to catch the peleton near some pub somewhere..! 

Alas, said pub will not be freqented so pack a lunch...


----------



## mike e (5 Oct 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> I would'nt worry about them... Just break a spoke, pop off to swap the wheel with another working one and cycle on a nice flat stretch of road missing out anything over a 2% gradiant to catch the peleton near some pub somewhere..!
> 
> Alas, *said pub* will not be freqented so pack a lunch...



"said pub" is the only reason I wanted to do this ride again...


----------



## ttcycle (5 Oct 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> I would'nt worry about them... Just break a spoke, pop off to swap the wheel with another working one and cycle on a nice flat stretch of road missing out anything over a 2% gradiant to catch the peleton near some pub somewhere..!
> 
> Alas, said pub will not be freqented so pack a lunch...



Very strategically planned Davy!

No pub lunch?! What? Hmm I don't know, I might have to pull out now..sod the company- you lot weren't that great anyway..either that or bring a whole backpack full of food


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Oct 2009)

mike e said:


> "said pub" is the only reason I wanted to do this ride again...



Ah yes! I need to sample its delights! 

Forgot to thank you as well! Handbag gave me the kebab shop leaflet!


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Very strategically planned Davy!
> 
> No pub lunch?! What? Hmm I don't know, I might have to pull out now..sod the company- you lot weren't that great anyway..either that or bring a *whole backpack* full of food



Do that and your spokes will break!! LOL!

No, I missed out due to the spoke outage... there will a pub shop stop for sure! Its an essential requirement!


----------



## ttcycle (5 Oct 2009)

Davy, I think I may be somewhat lighter than you..!!
I'm not a fan of long rides with backpacks - am loathe to bring a lock because of this but not risking having third bike stolen!


----------



## mike e (5 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Davy, I think I may be somewhat lighter than you..!!
> I'm not a fan of long rides with backpacks - am loathe to bring a lock because of this but not risking having third bike stolen!



Nobody messes with bikes on these rides.............we got TEEF !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Davy, I think I may be somewhat lighter than you..!!
> I'm not a fan of long rides with backpacks - am loathe to bring a lock because of this but not risking having third bike stolen!



Its all rumours! Am light as a feather!

Ill be taking my curly stretchy one (no puns please), fits quite well in the back pocket where sandwiches, crisps, fruit, choc bars and sugary resources will accompany it.. Am sure there will be more locks floating about so you should be fine! But please dont sue me if it happens!


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Oct 2009)

mike e said:


> Nobody messes with bikes on these rides.............we got TEEF !!!!!!!!!!!!!



And he's defo no ape-theef!


----------



## ttcycle (5 Oct 2009)

mike e said:


> Nobody messes with bikes on these rides.............we got TEEF !!!!!!!!!!!!!



No fettling of bikes on this ride...Will he be given bodyguard duties? No food needed whilst we chomp down indoors..Teef runs on energy generated by puns and good company. I hope for his sake it isn't raining.


----------



## ttcycle (5 Oct 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Its all rumours! Am light as a feather!
> 
> Ill be taking my curly stretchy one (no puns please), fits quite well in the back pocket where sandwiches, crisps, fruit, choc bars and sugary resources will accompany it.. Am sure there will be more locks floating about so you should be fine! But please dont sue me if it happens!



Davy mate it sounds like you eat such crap, how do you manage to build up muscle at all? Imagine if you filled up with the good stuff what size your thighs would be..tut tut!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Davy mate it sounds like you eat such *crap*, how do you manage to build up muscle at all? Imagine if you filled up with the good stuff what size your thighs would be..tut tut!!



After this weekend where everything was battered or deep fried or empty caloried, I cant argue there on that one! 

Its all down to all the white meat and fish I eat! Obviously never on a cycle ride, I've got a kebab munching persona to keep up you know! . And I dont think I want them any bigger however... just doesnt look right with my skinny waist....


----------



## Norm (5 Oct 2009)

Just spotted this thread and noticed that the route comes past my front door about 10 miles from the end! 

Whilst I'd love to come and play, though, covering 92 miles in 5 hours means an average speed way over what I could hope to achieve with a 46 year old body on a 30 year old bike. I think my main issue is that the engine on my road bike is like the engine on an old British motorbike... it's old, wheezy, underpowered, smokey and drinks too much, along with various leaks of indeterminate source. Full of character, though.

Maybe I'll just have to satisfy myself with waving as you go past.


----------



## ttcycle (5 Oct 2009)

Norm said:


> Whilst I'd love to come and play, though, covering 92 miles in 5 hours means an average speed way over what I could hope to achieve with a 46 year old body on a 30 year old bike.
> 
> Maybe I'll just have to satisfy myself with waving as you go past.



Yep 18mph average over 5 hours....I fear I will be dropped myself as not as fast as I was..oh well I'm a glutton for punishment - we'll look out for you waving us past - a bit 'Tour of Britain' really -lol


----------



## Aperitif (5 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Davy mate it sounds like you eat such crap, how do you manage to build up muscle at all? Imagine if you filled up with the good stuff what size your thighs would be..tut tut!!



...there's not any space left between his ears at all...
Davy is an enigma...goes downhill rapidly when confronted with a slope or a beer...no lycra is big enough to contain those strapping thighs...no strapping is strong enough to hold him back...I slow him down by dropping sweets on the road at regular intervals. Climbing upwards is a different bottle of milk...the lactic acid excuse kicks in, then a dodgy front mech / rear mech followed by the ultimate sacrifice - a broken spoke. Our Davy has an incredible sense of humour though and takes all this in good heart.
We'll deal with the toilet habits of Davy in the next episode - it'll be a stop start affair.
Just to confirm that The Jolly Farmer is on the route - I emailed the lady last night I think (bit pi$$ed )


----------



## Aperitif (5 Oct 2009)

Norm said:


> Just spotted this thread and noticed that the route comes past my front door about 10 miles from the end!
> 
> Whilst I'd love to come and play, though, covering 92 miles in 5 hours means an average speed way over what I could hope to achieve with a 46 year old body on a 30 year old bike. I think my main issue is that the engine on my road bike is like the engine on an old British motorbike... it's old, wheezy, underpowered, smokey and drinks too much, along with various leaks of indeterminate source. Full of character, though.
> 
> Maybe I'll just have to satisfy myself with waving as you go past.



5 Hours! That's just lunch. Get prepared Norm...


----------



## Norm (5 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> 5 Hours! That's just lunch. Get prepared Norm...


In that case, I'll see you in Cookham.


----------



## mike e (14 Oct 2009)

User1314 said:


> I may be on for this.
> 
> Need to sort out this and that but pencil me in...



Hope you can make it, this will be a great ride all been well.

1) Not sure who's coming
2) Not sure where were going - Windsor I think
3) Not sure on exact route - past ponds and trees dropping leaves and stuff
4) Not sure where we pub stop - same as last Windsor ride hopefully
5) Not sure if I'll make the train home - odd's are not looking good

So a great ride lined up...

I will start the rider list off with just over a week to go:-

mike e

I think/hope there will be more...


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (14 Oct 2009)

oi
you forgotton me


----------



## mike e (14 Oct 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> oi
> you forgotton me



Sorry Sig

mike e
Sig

Thread fixed


----------



## ttcycle (15 Oct 2009)

you forgot me too but I can understand with all the uncertain variables you listed above playing on your mind!! Hahah.

The new bike should be out to play on this ride.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Oct 2009)

Sorry - been absent with a dose of work...I think I'll take myself off sometime this weekend and sort out some route or the other. I have drawn several plans  - which will be put to the committee - later.
All of which involve a lorra lorra parks! Parked cars. Parked water. Flowing water. Possibly Virginia Water, with a drop of Walter Mitty...unless chilly, in which case I will forgo my mittys for my gloveys. 

mike e
sig e
ttcycl e
m e

so far.

By gum e.....come on - join the list, you know it makes nonsense!


----------



## mike e (16 Oct 2009)

2 weeks to go and Teef well and truly on the case now, this is going to be good.

Route & sightseeing - Teef

Cake - Sig

Banter - mike e

ttcycle - only met briefly so not sure what is tour "forte"

Sign up now and bring something to the table...


----------



## des.o (16 Oct 2009)

6 pages and I'm still not sure what this is all about ... looks good, put me down please.


----------



## stevevw (16 Oct 2009)

mike e said:


> Sign up now and bring something to the table...



Mike I would love to join you, but if I did the only thing I could bring to the table would be my divorce papers. I have a Audax ride on the Sunday, no chance of a pass two days running sorry. Hope you all have another eventful ride.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Oct 2009)

mike e said:


> *2 weeks to go* and Teef well and truly on the case now, this is going to be good.
> 
> Route & sightseeing - Teef
> 
> ...




We'll put you down for diary duty then mikeee!


----------



## mistral (16 Oct 2009)

Yes I'm in, is it still next Sat, 9am KO at Kings Cross?


----------



## Davywalnuts (16 Oct 2009)

Mikeeeee! Am still in....

I am and have been since Monday, been struck down with the cursed "man-flu", but am sure Ill be fine!


----------



## Aperitif (16 Oct 2009)

mike e
sig e
ttcycl e
m e
des œ 
Davy e
Mick e

Maybe Postman Pat and ilovebruv - but subject to "work"...

raffl e

all welcom e! 

(That's enough e's...ed.  )


----------



## Origamist (16 Oct 2009)

I can make this - I promise!


----------



## Aperitif (16 Oct 2009)

Origamist said:


> I can make this - I promise!




...think you're in with a chance for another bottle then Matt?  (to go with the other one that is safely anticipating it's arrival into your clutches...)


----------



## Origamist (16 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> ...think you're in with a chance for another bottle then Matt?  (to go with the other one that is safely anticipating it's arrival into your clutches...)



I'll bring both panniers, just in case!


----------



## oxbob (17 Oct 2009)

Has a plan/route been decided on yet?


----------



## Aperitif (17 Oct 2009)

oxbob said:


> Has a plan/route been decided on yet?



www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=23174 is what I am going to try in about half an hour oxbob! 



> mike e
> sig e
> ttcycl e
> m e
> ...



Crock o' Gersh
Folding Matt
Oxbob... 

Just waiting for sittingduck (c'mon Anthony) and a few of the more distinguished traffic lovers...


----------



## Aperitif (17 Oct 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Mikeeeee! Am still in....
> 
> I am and have been since Monday, been struck down with the cursed "*man-flu*", but am sure Ill be fine!



How on earth did you manage to catch that Davy..?  Best lie down in a dark room and watch an England match...that should make you feel better.


----------



## clivedb (18 Oct 2009)

Please add Clive and Marilyn as probables.

Can I check that it is 9 am at Kings X?


----------



## ttcycle (18 Oct 2009)

Teef - did you manage to 'survey' the route?
90 odd miles? I regret asking about informal rides now if this is the punishment that is metered out to me!

Just a quick question, are people bringing locks with them? I don't like long rides with a backpack but would need one for the bikelock unless others were bringing locks or had room for me to cheekily store a lock?


----------



## Norm (18 Oct 2009)

I could come over to Cookham at lunchtime with a selection of locks, rather than peeps needing to carry them with. They are generally either heavy or useless and not the sort of thing which I'd like to carry in a rucksack.


----------



## ttcycle (18 Oct 2009)

Ah Norm that would be fantastic and very kind but does that not preclude you not being able to come out on the ride or are you still waving at us from your house as planned?


----------



## Norm (18 Oct 2009)

I've done some practice runs recently and I can't keep much over 15mph for long, so I'd never maintain anything higher. I'd hate to hold peeps up and I doubt this will be the last "club" run ever organised, so I'm happy taking a rain check. 

Besides, I'm nearly done setting up my company's Cycle To Work policy. I'll be, selflessly, doing a trial run of the new policy once I have decided between the Giant Defy (my favoured choice) and a Spesh Secteur which called to me across the LBS yesterday.


----------



## ttcycle (18 Oct 2009)

Norm said:


> Besides, I'm nearly done setting up my company's Cycle To Work policy. I'll be, selflessly, doing a trial run of the new policy once I have decided between the Giant Defy (my favoured choice) and a Spesh Secteur which called to me across the LBS yesterday.



Hahah - ahem that's properly selfless isn't it?

I think 15mph average is alright actually, that's an easy run out with a club. I'm hoping it's sociable in parts as well (and not overly hilly), as otherwise it would be painful just trying to hold a pace and not talk to anyone! Come on Norm- you know you want to  - if we're running behind I'm sure we can lop off a section here or there...


----------



## Aperitif (18 Oct 2009)

clivedb said:


> Please add Clive and Marilyn as probables.
> 
> Can I check that it is 9 am at Kings X?



If you like! - mike e is leading this one...he gets in about 05:30 on Saturday - innit mikeee? 

I am now going to write something sensible - watch this space, as I "reccieieieieied" this ride yesterday (Well, the bit we aint done yet...)


----------



## ttcycle (18 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> - if we're running behind I'm sure we can lop off a section here or there...




Besides..I was out on the new bike today for a quick test ride and the gearing is going to take some getting used to - so I could well be holding people up!!


----------



## Aperitif (18 Oct 2009)

In which case you definitely need a gearing aid TT - no-one gets left behind!
We might leave you in front but that depends on  whatever mikee decides (it is his ride after all). Love you mikee 

Anyway. Norm - get the train into town and come with us.
I did some of this yesterday and it was really interesting. A bit of "George Orwell lived here", followed by a touch of "Look Keats" - red...like this:



To Autumn
John Keats

Season of mists and mellow fruitfulness,
Close bosom-friend of the maturing sun;
Conspiring with him how to load and bless
With fruit the vines that round the thatch-eves run;
To bend with apples the moss'd cottage-trees,
And fill all fruit with ripeness to the core;
To swell the gourd, and plump the hazel shells
With a sweet kernel; to set budding more,
And still more, later flowers for the bees,
Until they think warm days will never cease,
For Summer has o'er-brimm'd their clammy cells.


Who hath not seen thee oft amid thy store?
Sometimes whoever seeks abroad may find
Thee sitting careless on a granary floor,
Thy hair soft-lifted by the winnowing wind;
Or on a half-reap'd furrow sound asleep,
Drows'd with the fume of poppies, while thy hook
Spares the next swath and all its twined flowers:
And sometimes like a gleaner thou dost keep
Steady thy laden head across a brook;
Or by a cyder-press, with patient look,
Thou watchest the last oozings hours by hours.


Where are the songs of Spring? Ay, where are they?
Think not of them, thou hast thy music too,--
While barred clouds bloom the soft-dying day,
And touch the stubble-plains with rosy hue;
Then in a wailful choir the small gnats mourn
Among the river sallows, borne aloft
Or sinking as the light wind lives or dies;
And full-grown lambs loud bleat from hilly bourn;
Hedge-crickets sing; and now with treble soft
The red-breast whistles from a garden-croft;
And gathering swallows twitter in the skies. 

Yep - we can pass by Keats House (He died age 25 - what are you waiting for - get out and ride!)

I headed toward Parliament Hill Fields from Kings X and into the quite restrictive park and out, and into Hampstead Heath. A slight touch of gravel. Think of "champignons a la greque"...this is gravelly but NOT "gravelly a la dellzeqq" - ie: it is mild. Anyone who dared do the Bank Holiday ride to nowhere will know how I grade gravel...






Anyone with great eyesight can pick out ChrisKH doing a spot of shorts adjustment at the Gherkin over yonder...
then we hit the cyclepath along Spaniards Lane and hang it to Millionaires Row AKA THE Bishops Avenue..AKA 'Little Moscow'. Modest living like this




gives way to Roehampton, Danebury Neighbourhood,




on the way to Richmond Park
where one might be lucky to spot a rare species: a Dynamos Londinium Politum - they do exist apparently.
After that, it's out to Ham it up and Kingston / Bushy Park (The monument is encased in plasticius sheetingus at the moment)...maybe some food just outside here? dunno - but it is over to mistral for the lead out to dinner and beyond...

mikee's mates were hanging around looking decidedly 'fixed'...




(The Jolly Farmer might have to wait - it's a long slog)  
Raffle still stands - wherever we lay our helmets.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Oct 2009)

PS I would class this ride as "Culturo-urban"  "Who Dares, Winces"

Are you in?


----------



## ttcycle (18 Oct 2009)

A raffle for what Teef?

Yeah the gearing is weird compared to the commuter- though I did choose it! Will do most of the riding in the larger chain ring and the hills (coff coff coff) will be done on the smaller ring - am used to riding predominantly in the smaller chain ring around London so it feels a little strange. Anyway...Mike e will just have to put up with me then in that case!

Norm, come along...if you want to bow out you can always go home if we're riding past there anyway.


----------



## ttcycle (18 Oct 2009)

I feel cheated...there are photos already and we haven't even gone on the ride...are you posting spoilers of urbanity already Teef?


----------



## Aperitif (18 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> I feel cheated...there are photos already and we haven't even gone on the ride...are you posting spoilers of urbanity already Teef?



I AM a spoiler of urbanity...urbane maybe, but hey! 
(Only snaps - just to give a taste...I hope you approve.)


----------



## ttcycle (18 Oct 2009)

maybe pedestrian is a better description....


----------



## Aperitif (18 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> maybe pedestrian is a better description....



Absolutely!
But in this instance my bicycle is the pavement upon which I walk...


----------



## Norm (18 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> But in this instance my bicycle is the pavement upon which I walk...


----------



## ttcycle (18 Oct 2009)

So norm....has CC Poet Laureate managed to convince you to come out?


----------



## Aperitif (18 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> So norm....has CC Poet Laureate managed to convince you to come out?



Norm service will be resumed as soon as possible...


----------



## Norm (18 Oct 2009)

I'm cogitating. I don't do much road work but I am getting more into it, which is why the Secteur appeals. That long, comfortable, ride all day thing is definitely what I want to be doing.

I'm re-building a very old road bike (I got it when I was 15 - I hit 46 a fortnight ago!) and I've a few days off work next week, so I'll try a couple of longer runs on the tarmac and see how it goes. 

I definitely won't be joining you for the whole thing, this time, but might drag my arse out for the run from Cookham.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Oct 2009)

I'm 54 Norm - age is just a number...it doesn't bestow common sense. Live once, die once - and then do something else apart from riding yer bike. (Get a recumbent perhaps  )


----------



## ttcycle (18 Oct 2009)

Happy 46th Norm- kind of belated but that's not old! Seriously, come up for the ride - there's a promise made that no-one will be left behind and if (and it being an if) you want to cut the ride short you can always train it home?

Come along,the company's great and I think there was talk of cake....


----------



## mistral (18 Oct 2009)

Norm, we've not met but I wish you well and hope to see you at some point on Saturday

I'm a 1957 vintage on a 1980 steed, though I try hard it's difficult to keep Aperitif in sight. And I thought 54 was either his chainring or calf measurement.

You say you're cogitating ... now you just have to get the right size cogs in the right order and you'll be fine


----------



## clivedb (18 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> no-one will be left behind



Thank god for that - I won't be able to average 15 mph.

Hi Mike - can I sign up, and Marilyn?

On the other hand if you do need to av 15 mph to get back to Hull (the train back...) then do let me know.

And what time will we be leaving King's X?


----------



## Norm (18 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I'm 54 Norm - age is just a number...


  

Here's another number.

125

That's the one which looks back at my when I stand on the scales. 

The age was to show the challenge on getting the bike sorted for as a winter hack, I'm aware of many older riders.

Additionally, aside from enjoying the freedom, I'm using cycling to try and delay the point when they measure me up. I think 90 miles in 5 hours would accelerate that considerably.

(And I'm still laughing at "who dares, winces")


----------



## Aperitif (18 Oct 2009)

...and clive is even more mature - though he doesn't show his age. (Lucky members get to count the rings though).

Clive is quicksmart on a Fratello - let this be known. (He looks old mind you...)


----------



## ttcycle (18 Oct 2009)

Ah we did try, maybe next time, though we'll see you at some point.

so my original question re locks is still a factor to consider....anyone bringing one or is there room for me to store one in a pannier etc?


----------



## Aperitif (18 Oct 2009)

Norm said:


> Here's another number.
> 
> 125
> 
> ...



Kg?

Not too far away from me then, and, if you read about the exploits of vernon on here - man! he is a big unit. He 'self - audaxes' (sounds cool ) the odd 100 miles a weekend, drinks beer until it comes out of his ears and teaches as a hobby!


----------



## Norm (18 Oct 2009)

I'll still be bringing the locks to the Jolly Farmer.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Ah we did try, maybe next time, though we'll see you at some point.
> 
> so my original question re locks is still a factor to consider....anyone bringing one or is there room for me to store one in a pannier etc?



I have a magnetic personality tt, and all the bikes will stick to me - if yours is alu or carbon, I'll bring a lock. But I like to make sure other people's property is safe, so no bikes will go astray...


----------



## ttcycle (18 Oct 2009)

We might not be stopping off there for lunch - the plans all seem a bit 'hazy' at this point!!


----------



## ttcycle (18 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I have a magnetic personality tt, and all the bikes will stick to me - if yours is alu or carbon, I'll bring a lock. But I like to make sure other people's property is safe, so no bikes will go astray...



Oh dear me.... magnetic teef - what an image! The new bike is a carbon and I wouldn't want to risk my third theft this year! Will you be locking said bike to your leg?


----------



## Aperitif (18 Oct 2009)

We will not be going anywhere near Hayes. Kent or Middx. 
tt - the route is cool...it is now a collaborative, consensual experience.


----------



## Norm (18 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> We might not be stopping off there for lunch - the plans all seem a bit 'hazy' at this point!!


OK, I'm keeping an eye on this thread, just in case.


----------



## mike e (19 Oct 2009)

Hi all, tis I, the man from oop north, had a busy day so hence the late reply. Spent 55 fixed miles recce-ing (if thats a word) a possible route for next years FNRttC oop north ( I must stop saying oop north) anyway it went well but I rode all day fuelled by 2 slices of toast, a pack of biccies and a can of fizzy pop (before departing). This did not bode well towards the end of said ride, I had no food, drink or money with me. Hence on my return home much food and drink was needed and then my legs stiffened up and I nearly fell down the stairs...

Back to the forthcoming big ride "Park and Ride"

Lot's of points raised so in a hap-hazard way some answers

Locks probably not needed
No-one to bring bags or panniers except designated cake carrier mike eeee
All welcome especially Clive and Marilyn
Redjedi had originally suggested leading the ride but has some sort of feeble excuse...
Teef stands in and has been recce-ing
mike e as back up, but not sure of where were going
Would like to get to KX for 20:00 train without nearly killing myself (for once)
The raffle-eeeeeeeee is excellent and a highlight of the day
Although that pub grub is nice
And so is the hill leading to the pub

And now bye eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee as work is in the morning.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Oct 2009)

I might add that mistral Mick has detailed some useful advice for the route and location for eatery - I'm sure he will be posting details for his sector...
It depends a lot on the weather and how folk feel on the day. We all know you like to be left with a three mile journey in the time allowed for two mikee , but the mere humans among us need options along the way. By next weekend Windsor will be up to 'level 3' on the autumnal scale (I hope). Burnham Beeches (broken back wheel territory) ditto...
Last Saturday it was dull later on that afternoon, but that could have been work, lack of food or whatever. Mini-mouseketeering along the A308 brought nothing much to the ride, although it was the quickest route out. Pushing to the Jolly Farmer might mean high tea rather than superburger! 
Until the next upgrade, this is how the route looks:
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=23699
Finishes with a 'souper' view of Windsor - Autumnal brown.
Hopefully, the variety of London will provide a few surprises and laughs too, along with a fierce dose of ostentation (No, not your new lycra shorts Davy)


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> How on earth did you manage to catch that Davy..?  Best lie down in a dark room and watch an England match...that should make you feel better.



I dont know.. then again, I was in Richmond a few nights previous to coming down with it and theres plenty of randon birds I was talking to, so I blame that! hehe!

Actually, that game got switched of at half time... (sush, dont tell anyone...)


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> . Burnham Beeches (*broken* back wheel territory) ditto...
> 
> www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=23699
> Finishes with a 'souper' view of Windsor - Autumnal brown.
> Hopefully, the variety of London will provide a few surprises and laughs too, along with a fierce dose of ostentation (No, not your new *lycra* shorts Davy)



Oh please dont, am cursed with everything right now!

But c'mon on 'teef, you know I dont wear lycra shorts, I like to let it all hang loose you know!

PS, route looks good. I know about 60% of it and nice to see were be doing the clockwise hill at Richmond Park! I think about 130 miles all in for the day for me.. more than i've done in the past 10 days (due to illness of course). 

And ill be bringing my lock.. not for the security of my bike, but for personal proctection cycling through Sluff...


----------



## redjedi (19 Oct 2009)

mike e said:


> Redjedi had originally suggested leading the ride but has some sort of feeble excuse...
> Teef stands in and has been recce-ing





I can still lead the ride, as long as you all promise to keep up with me........while I walk at about 5mph. We should be done by sometime on Sunday 

But I must stop reading this thread, that looks like a great ride.

I'll be testing my arm and hand daily up to the weekend, too weak today but you never know


----------



## Aperitif (19 Oct 2009)

Come on then Luke - there is only one vibrating bit (when your bike comes too close to mikee's magnetic personality) and you can do that by road...no significant climbs and plenty of bail out points along the way. I think it is about 44kms before setting rubber outside of The London!

Continued good wishes for a full recovery.

PS Has your elbow injury left you feeling a bit chilly on the fingertips...a sort of cool hand Luke?


----------



## ttcycle (19 Oct 2009)

I profess to having a pretty nasty cold. Thought it was getting better by Sunday but it still seems to be snapping at the heels. The commute into work today was hard work!

Will hopefully be fully sorted by Saturday but am off kilter for sure - hope to be there still but will have to see how it goes


----------



## Aperitif (19 Oct 2009)

Get Vick to rub on your chest tt - it might help. Day nurse, night nurse - anything to curb the ravages of cold. Hope you feel a little better tomorrow. (Not a small person in the bookies either...)


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> I profess to having a pretty nasty cold. Thought it was getting better by Sunday but it still seems to be snapping at the heels. The commute into work today was hard work!
> 
> Will hopefully be fully sorted by Saturday but am off kilter for sure - hope to be there still but will have to see how it goes



Mines lingering too, but we are soldiers, we will cycle on!


----------



## mike e (19 Oct 2009)

Not liking what I'm reading, hope these various "niggles" are all sorted by the weekend and we have a big turnout.

Having said that..........

I've got a twinge just below my left knee
Bike make's odd noises, now and again
It's getting a bit chilly

Ha, not likely, I'll be in central London on Saturday morning even if I have to ride there.


----------



## mistral (19 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Get Vick to rub on your chest tt - it might help. Day nurse, night nurse - anything to curb the ravages of cold. Hope you feel a little better tomorrow. (Not a small person in the bookies either...)



Which Vick though ... Borge, Hugo, Mature, Meldrew, Reeves or Spinetti

Although you may have a more rapid recovery if you can get one of these Vick(y)s to be your Night Nurse ... Beckham, Principal, Pendleton, not to mention Pixie (Victoria) Lott, Victoria's Secret could feature too


----------



## mike e (19 Oct 2009)

mistral said:


> Which Vick though ... Borge, Hugo, Mature, Meldrew, Reeves or Spinetti
> 
> Although you may have a more rapid recovery if you can get one of these Vick(y)s to be your Night Nurse ... Beckham, Principal, Pendleton, not to mention Pixie (Victoria) Lott, Victoria's Secret could feature too



You do know tt is female???


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Oct 2009)

mike e said:


> Not liking what I'm reading, hope these various "niggles" are all sorted by the weekend and we have a big turnout.
> 
> Having said that..........
> 
> ...



That the spirit! Come rain or shine, you do us proud!

I've gotta do a whole rebuild but she'll be fine and tickerty boo!


----------



## mike e (19 Oct 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> That the spirit! Come rain or shine, you do us proud!
> 
> I've gotta do a whole *rebuild* but she'll be fine and tickerty boo!



Give those wheels a good looking at...


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Oct 2009)

mike e said:


> Give those wheels a good looking at...



Oh yes, she's getting a whole lotta seeing too with some close up inspections!


----------



## mistral (19 Oct 2009)

mike e said:


> You do know tt is female???


----------



## redjedi (19 Oct 2009)

mike e said:


> Not liking what I'm reading, hope these various "niggles" are all sorted by the weekend and we have a big turnout.
> 
> Having said that..........
> 
> ...



I think I should move oop north with you Mike, these southerners really are soft, I'm still considering doing this ride with a broken hand and elbow 

I don't want to hear and excuses of having a cold, come on the ride and sweat it out. Unless you've got man-flu of course, in which case we'll detour the ride past your house and drop off some cake


----------



## mike e (19 Oct 2009)

redjedi said:


> I think I should move oop north with you Mike, these southerners really are soft, I'm still considering doing this ride with a broken hand and elbow
> 
> I don't want to hear and excuses of having a cold, come on the ride and sweat it out. Unless you've got man-flu of course, in which case we'll detour the ride past your house and drop off some cake



Don't worry Luke, I'm all over this ride like a rash. Hope you can make it, but don't risk any further injury or discomfort, although I guess you'll be chomping at the bit to get out on your bike. Did you end up using a turbo at all?


----------



## redjedi (19 Oct 2009)

It's feeling a little better every day, so I'm taking it a day at a time.

I was very kindly leant a trainer by Benborp and I used it for a bit at the weekend, but it's a basic one so is very very loud. Too loud to watch tv with and too loud for my house mates to put up with.

It wasn't quite the same as going on a real ride though 

If I don't make the ride, I could meet you all in Richmond Park at the cafe. It's about 30 miles into the ride, so would be a good place for a tea break.


----------



## mike e (19 Oct 2009)

redjedi said:


> It's feeling a little better every day, so I'm taking it a day at a time.
> 
> I was very kindly leant a trainer by Benborp and I used it for a bit at the weekend, but it's a basic one so is very very loud. Too loud to watch tv with and too loud for my house mates to put up with.
> 
> ...



These are all good components to our ride on Saturday

Never been to Richmond Park, really looking forward to it.
Cafe's and tea breaks go hand in hand when enjoying a ride on your bike
I am certain one way or another we will see you on Saturday


----------



## ttcycle (19 Oct 2009)

redjedi said:


> I think I should move oop north with you Mike, these southerners really are soft, I'm still considering doing this ride with a broken hand and elbow
> 
> I don't want to hear and excuses of having a cold, come on the ride and sweat it out. Unless you've got man-flu of course, in which case we'll detour the ride past your house and drop off some cake




Do I qualify for cake even though I'm not a man???? I'd like cake dropped off please

Hoping for a speedy recovery which ever 'Vicks' works out-Redjedi - hope you mend soon- Davy we need the constitution and immunity of mikeee oop north!


----------



## Origamist (19 Oct 2009)

redjedi said:


> I think I should move oop north with you Mike, these southerners really are soft, *I'm still considering doing this ride with a broken hand and elbow*



Luke, what happened?

I have an all-day pass and am looking forward to this...


----------



## Norm (19 Oct 2009)

mike e said:


> You do know tt is female???


You're kidding!    

I love these forums!


----------



## redjedi (19 Oct 2009)

Origamist said:


> Luke, what happened?
> 
> I have an all-day pass and am looking forward to this...



Had a little run in with a car about 3 weeks ago. Got the cast off last week, so I'm now counting down the minutes until I can ride again. Doc said another 3-4 weeks, a week and a half might be pushing it a bit


----------



## redjedi (19 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Do I qualify for cake even though I'm not a man???? I'd like cake dropped off please
> 
> Hoping for a speedy recovery which ever 'Vicks' works out-Redjedi - hope you mend soon- Davy we need the constitution and immunity of mikeee oop north!



As your not a man, you can't get man-flu, so you'll have to saddle up and ride to the cake stop with the rest of us/them  
But I can help with the Vicks application if you like


----------



## ttcycle (19 Oct 2009)

redjedi said:


> As your not a man, you can't get man-flu, so you'll have to saddle up and ride to the cake stop with the rest of us/them
> But I can help with the Vicks application if you like



Aahh come on!!! The amount of time's I've been mistaken for a man on CC (including by yourself) I think a special designated cake run is in order...I might even feign illness just for this - isn't that what manflu is anyway?

Hahah, not in your life will you be helping the Vicks application- we wouldn't want to aggravate your poor injuries now?!! Though on a serious note- if you are waiting for bones to heal up you should give them proper time to re-seal otherwise you may do yourself more damage long term...the Tacx sirus turbo trainer is pretty quiet if you have a bout £140 to spare - I'd lend you mine but would miss it too much. Hope you can make the ride but if not Richmond calls - you can get in the coffees..


----------



## redjedi (19 Oct 2009)

_***sulks back to bathroom to put Vicks away***_

Ok here's some cake







Don't eat it all at once. 

I thought the trainer would be a good idea but I didn't really enjoy it, and once I get back on the bike I doubt I would use it again. I could think of a lot more cycling related paraphernalia to buy with £140.


----------



## ttcycle (19 Oct 2009)

nice cake...!!

It's a bit joyless being on the trainer for riding's sake - unless it's intervals or leg work or some specific training you're working on that would be impractical/unsafe to do on the roads. I hope for your sake that you get fixed soon and out in the saddle - even if it's to ferry cake in my direction!!

On another note, am trying to convince a mate of mind to haul himself out for this ride as he keeps complaining that he's not getting the miles in since starting his new job...tut excuses I say!! Will keep you lot posted for numbers.

Anyway better try and get some rest otherwise I'll be shivering still on Saturday and no good for anything!


----------



## Aperitif (19 Oct 2009)

mike e said:


> These are all good components to our ride on Saturday
> 
> Never been to Richmond Park, really looking forward to it.
> Cafe's and tea breaks go hand in hand when enjoying a ride on your bike
> I am certain one way or another we will see you on Saturday



I have been indulging this ride a little today - trying to produce a 'guide book'. Bloody hell! It is already a ream of paper thick - 12 copies limited edition. First come, first served etc...)
So much to find out and very interesting. I'm up to about 30kms now...I don't think there's enough paper for the whole ride!
Mick - any development on the 'south side' ride?
It would be lovely to have the 'Treasurer' aboard - is MacB available for this one? (It's a big raffle...)
Anyone got an account with 'yacf' to advertise this Saturday Sortie?
mikee - your definite arrival time+ coffee snap will dictate the start time of this ride. I'll be there when you turn up, but is it an 08:30 K.O.? ~(The quicker out of town, the more feasible the 'Jolly Farmer').
I'll bring plenty of vapour rub and paracetamol just in case - oh, and a jar of elbow grease!


----------



## ttcycle (19 Oct 2009)

That's a point-any news from MacB and Sittingduck since they posted on the informal rides thread?

B*****ks CC = no sleep, no discipline!


----------



## Aperitif (19 Oct 2009)

tt - save your 'discipline' for the weekend...we will have a flood of interested riders! (Especially those from yacf)


----------



## redjedi (19 Oct 2009)

Raffle, guide book, and mike eeeee !!!!! 

Hurry up and mend you stupid arm!! 

Better make that a vat of elbow grease Martin


----------



## mike e (19 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> mikee - your *definite arrival time*+ coffee snap will dictate the start time of this ride. I'll be there when you turn up, but is it an 08:30 K.O.?



Kings Cross 08:04, not sure which platform? I'm going to stick my neck out and say 5...

I believe Clive and Marilyn are joining us on this ride arriving into Euston? I could make my way there and "hole up" and have a coffee and croisant, it looked to have a much nicer foyer albeit I only saw it briefly whilst rushing to catch the 10:46 to Rugby earlier this year (long story)

So to summarise:-

mike e KX 08:04 - ride to Euston, meet the gang 08:30am to 09:00am

Good plan?


----------



## clivedb (19 Oct 2009)

Mike

The best places to meet at Euston with bikes are probably outside the front. There's a Cafe Nero for example. Alternatively there's loads of cafes inside St Pancras.
Clive


----------



## mike e (19 Oct 2009)

Have you got a train booked into London Clive? what time do you expect to arrive?


----------



## mistral (19 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I have been indulging this ride a little today - trying to produce a 'guide book'. Bloody hell! It is already a ream of paper thick - 12 copies limited edition. First come, first served etc...)
> So much to find out and very interesting. I'm up to about 30kms now...I don't think there's enough paper for the whole ride!
> Mick - any development on the 'south side' ride?
> It would be lovely to have the 'Treasurer' aboard - is MacB available for this one? (It's a big raffle...)
> ...



Here’s my input, using a bit of local knowledge we can by-pass much of Kingston's Saturday traffic mayhem. Take the Thames path to Hampton Court - a lovely ride affording great views of the house too. We then take in Bushy Park, exit using a good tarmac path/bridleway into Hampton and on across the A308 to lunch at a riverside pub.

I reckon this is just over 40 miles from the start, so we should be ready for some  by then.

And it’s just a stones throw to rejoin Teefs route at Shepperton and on to meet Norm at the Jolly Farmer, should be there by 3pm ....! 

Route below just from Richmond Pk to the lunch stop.

www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=23893

http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/thethamescourtshepperton/food/


----------



## mike e (19 Oct 2009)

Your pub looks very inviting Mick. I for one have plenty of cockles to warm.

I have given the food menu a good looking at and it gets my seal of approval, having said that I won't be indulging too much as we still have The Jolly Farmer later in the day.

This ride is getting better by every page

Autumnal beauty
Teef's legendary raffle
Richmond Park cafe
Pub 1 - The Thames Court
Pub 2 - The Jolly Farmer
Pub 3 - That gaff in Windsor was nice, but I've forgot the name.

There's not much been said about the actual riding but I'm sure that will be ok as well...


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (20 Oct 2009)

Right- where are we meeting,what time and how do i get there from Liverpool St

mike e - are you bringing transport for my cake

Luke - didn't realize you'd had an accident,hope your better soon,btw bet that cake don't taste as good as mine

Can't get online much at the mo' as very busy printing nudes...again


----------



## redjedi (20 Oct 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Right- where are we meeting,what time and how do i get there from Liverpool St
> 
> mike e - are you bringing transport for my cake
> 
> ...




I licked the screen  and I can confirm your cake definitely tastes better.

Now there's cake and 3 pubs mentioned. The odds on me coming have just shot up


----------



## clivedb (20 Oct 2009)

mike e said:


> Have you got a train booked into London Clive? what time do you expect to arrive?



Mike
The trains are quite regular, even on Saturday. I was thinking of getting one that arrived at 8.15 or 8.35 - it could be earlier, depending on cycling departure time. I certainly won't mind having a coffee when I get there but I won't need one!

On meeting in St Pancras, it may be easier with bikes to go into the side entrance rather than the front of the station. This means walking about 50yds up the road between St P and Kings X and going in on the left. Here's their list of coffee shops:
http://www.stpancras.com/drink/coffee-shops/

and a floor plan:
http://www.stpancras.com/UploadDocs/Contents/Documents/Street Level Map.pdf


----------



## Aperitif (20 Oct 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Right- where are we meeting,what time and how do i get there from Liverpool St
> 
> mike e - are you bringing transport for my cake
> 
> ...




...you'll make a good impression on some if you bring some samples along...just for 'research purposes' you understand! 

Excellent work Mick - my route on Saturday afternoon was to head off into the one way at Kingston, then duck into a cyclepath thing, ploughing peds out of the way ...leads into the main drag past John Lewis' and the bridge etc. Your plan is cool. 10/10. More later...


----------



## Aperitif (20 Oct 2009)

Let's aim for a roll-out at 08:30 (allows acclimatisation, builds in a bit of tolerance etc.)


----------



## oxbob (20 Oct 2009)

What time is the cc peleton planning to enter Hyde park and which gate(garmintors route has too many squiggles for me to understand)


----------



## ttcycle (20 Oct 2009)

Is that a yes from Oxbob? Brilliant!

Ok - this is a flag in the ground moment - are we setting off at 8:30am at Euston or St Pancras? 

Topcat, sittingduck and MacB? You guys coming on this ride?
I'm still full of cold but hoping this will have dissapeared by Saturday - will jsut have to take it easy with no crazy sprints etc!


----------



## oxbob (20 Oct 2009)

If i do this,i will tag on to the chasing(slower riders) peleton at hyde park and bail out after windsor to catch the train back to oxford from Eton


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Oct 2009)

mistral said:


> Route below just from Richmond Pk to the lunch stop.
> 
> www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=23893
> 
> http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/thethamescourtshepperton/food/



Liking the revised route alot! Never been along the stretch around Hampton Court.

And the pub, The Thames Court is very good, and generally a very popular one with classy ladies! Was one of my first ones a went to after leaving school as I could get served. Good memories and a great view of the 
Thames! However... hmmmm... beer... hair of the dog right now would be good!


----------



## Tollers (20 Oct 2009)

I'm very tempted to join you guys on this. Would be my longest minitour and only my second proper ride on a "real" bike, but depending on pace i should be able to cope, if not i'll be happy trailing with all of the sickies. Are all welcome?

Tollers


----------



## ttcycle (20 Oct 2009)

Oh Tollers...not you, you're not allowed on this ride

We can compare new Ribble bikes on the ride!It will be my second outing on the bike too - hopefully I'll get a nice gear to trundle along in...that is if this cold buggers off!


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Oct 2009)

That's a nice route and I can vouch for the low traffic volumes on the Hampton to Shepperton section - it's also quite scenic with nice views of expensive boats (apart from the bit past the sewage works as soon as you turn onto the Lower Sunbury Road). 

Shame I can't join you though - have fun.


----------



## redjedi (20 Oct 2009)

Tollers said:


> I'm very tempted to join you guys on this. Would be my longest minitour and only my second proper ride on a "real" bike, but depending on pace i should be able to cope, if not i'll be happy trailing with all of the sickies. Are all welcome?
> 
> Tollers



Of course you're welcome Tollers. The pace is never a problem on these rides, unless your Bonj/Bonj2 in disguise. 
If you are the slowest, then you set the pace. Until we get to the pub then it's first come first serve.


----------



## mike e (20 Oct 2009)

clivedb said:


> Mike
> 
> The best places to meet at Euston with bikes are probably outside the front. There's a Cafe Nero for example. Alternatively there's loads of cafes inside St Pancras.
> Clive



Roll out 08:30am, as Teef proposed.

Meet up to 08:30am, outside the front of Euston at Cafe Nero.


----------



## ttcycle (20 Oct 2009)

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/dayforecast.asp?zipcode=london&day=4

proposed weather - heavy rain from 16:00 or so it says on Tuesday- bring waterproofs!


----------



## Origamist (20 Oct 2009)

mike e said:


> Roll out 08:30am, as Teef proposed.
> 
> Meet up to 08:30am, outside the front of Euston at Cafe Nero.



See you there...

If anyone else is coming up from S London and wants to hook up en route to Euston, let me know.


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Oct 2009)

Origamist said:


> See you there...
> 
> If anyone else is coming up from S London and wants to hook up en route to Euston, let me know.



Ill be cycling in from Hounslow to Euston probably via the shortest route but can divert through Richmond/Putney if this is any good?


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/dayforecast.asp?zipcode=london&day=4
> 
> proposed weather - heavy rain from 16:00 or so it says on Tuesday- bring waterproofs!



Pah, it never rains but shines when Mikeeeeee comes down! He brings that lovely northern weather with him!


----------



## ttcycle (20 Oct 2009)

I will be heading in from SE London - where are you coming from Origamist?


----------



## Origamist (20 Oct 2009)

Davy: that's a bit too far SW for me (and I'm lazy on a Sat morning).

TT: I'll be coming in from Tooting Bec. Either the A23 or A24. Any good?


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Oct 2009)

Origamist said:


> Davy: that's a bit too far SW for me (and I'm lazy on a Sat morning).
> 
> TT: I'll be coming in from Tooting Bec. Either the A23 or A24. Any good?



And I thought you was a supreme athlete! 

What Bridge will you cross then?


----------



## Origamist (20 Oct 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> And I thought you was a supreme athlete!
> 
> What Bridge will you cross then?



Prob Waterloo.


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Oct 2009)

Origamist said:


> Prob Waterloo.



Thats perfect for me then if you want? 

Ill PM you my moby!


----------



## Origamist (20 Oct 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Thats perfect for me then if you want?
> 
> Ill PM you my moby!



Fine. Do you want to meet outside Waterloo Station (opposite Evans) at 8? 

Mob received.


----------



## ttcycle (20 Oct 2009)

Yep - Waterloo station outside the Waterloo rd branch of Evans is fine at 8:00.

Will post if I can't make it due to remnants of lurgy.


----------



## Origamist (20 Oct 2009)

User1314 said:


> Re-read the thread and I *think* I have the movements right.
> 
> We are meeting (I'll be coming along for the morning) at 8.30 at Euston or St P. Then heading towards Hampton Court where I will bail out.



Do you want to meet at Tooting Bec tube at 7.30, CofG?


----------



## Origamist (20 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Yep - Waterloo station outside the Waterloo rd branch of Evans is fine at 8:00.
> 
> Will post if I can't make it due to remnants of lurgy.



8 it is.


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Oct 2009)

Origamist said:


> Fine. Do you want to meet outside Waterloo Station (opposite *Evans*) at 8?
> 
> Mob received.



Perfect! 

Hopefully Evans will be closed however!! 

Thanks, rec'd too!


----------



## mike e (20 Oct 2009)

I feel I'm missing out on all this pre-ride meeting up, so for those interested and anyone who can make it here's some timings and meeting points:-

Leaving my house - 04:45am
Leaving Hull station - 05:20am
Change at Doncaster - 06:16am to 06:23am
Arrive KX - 08:04am
Ride to Euston 

I have a feeling I'll be on my own until at least Kings Cross...


----------



## ttcycle (20 Oct 2009)

mike e said:


> Leaving my house - 04:45am
> Leaving Hull station - 05:20am
> Change at Doncaster - 06:16am to 06:23am



Mikee do you not need sleep? I couldn't fathom waking at those times and then doing 90+ miles of cycling!!! I don't know about magnetic-more like superhuman or insane!


----------



## mistral (20 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Mikee do you not need sleep? I couldn't fathom waking at those times and then doing 90+ miles of cycling!!! I don't know about magnetic-more like superhuman or insane!



Yes, insane indeed, I've heard talk of folk who cycle for miles & miles through the night, then turn around & cycle all the way home


----------



## ttcycle (20 Oct 2009)

mistral said:


> Yes, insane indeed, I've heard talk of folk who cycle for miles & miles through the night, then turn around & cycle all the way home



Blimey Mistral who could these mythical creatures be...?
Examples should be made of them - rotten tomatoes and heads in stocks kinda of affair - pay per view I reckon


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Blimey Mistral who could these mythical creatures be...?
> Examples should be made of them - rotten tomatoes and *heads in stocks* kinda of affair - pay per view I reckon



Sounds kinda too kinky for a CC ride!


----------



## ttcycle (20 Oct 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Sounds kinda too kinky for a CC ride!




only you Davy..only you...

Maybe you need a public humiliation...oh hang on didn't you have tyre troubles  lol


----------



## Aperitif (20 Oct 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Sounds kinda too kinky for a CC ride!



Stocks Davy - not socks!


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> only you Davy..only you...
> 
> Maybe you need a public humiliation...oh hang on didn't you have tyre troubles  lol



hahaha! Yup! 

No.............. not me!


----------



## ttcycle (20 Oct 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> hahaha! Yup!
> 
> No.............. not me!



I meant wheel troubles and from the sounds of it stomach troubles too...


----------



## Aperitif (20 Oct 2009)

Why are we suddenly at Euston?
08:30
Oxbob- the plan is to enter Hyde Park behind the Marbly Arch - Speakers Corner entrance I suppose.
Tollers - come.

Shall I try a roll-call?

Sig
ttcycle
Marilyn
Davywellnets

and the men:

mikee
des O
redjedi 
mistral
Origamista
Oxbob
Tollers
Crock of G
Clivedb
This thread is shrouded in f-o-g! I can't find the original list...

I'm sure there are at least twenty others I have missed - kindly add your names and save my organisational skills for better things...ta (Where's MacB when you need him?)

Who's idea was this mikee? Are you expecting ducks? love you mikeee


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Stocks Davy - not socks!



I need my eyes tested, thought it said stockings and a lucid affair! Darn!


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> I meant wheel troubles and from the sounds of it stomach troubles too...



Wheels, gears, cleats, saddles, cake, booze, women, eyes, hearing, sense, common sense, digestion, yup, I have problems with them all! Not that am a hypocondriact you know.. oh, backs a bit achey too!


----------



## Aperitif (20 Oct 2009)

^ Don't forget a phase of "Malt Loaf Malady" Davy...we're all looking forward to seeing "them thighs" on Saturday. Oooooooooooooo

There is an all-day Halloween thing on at Burnham at the Stake Beeches...(pumpkin allergy coming up...)


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> ^ Don't forget a phase of "Malt Loaf Malady" Davy...we're all looking forward to seeing "them thighs" on Saturday. Oooooooooooooo
> 
> There is an all-day Halloween thing on at Burnham at the Stake Beeches...(pumpkin allergy coming up...)



Malt loaf days are loooongg gone now! I learnt my errors and earnt my reputation from them! 

Alas, am at a local pub all day long fancy dress party... dont like pumpkin however! yuk! 

And the thighs will be out, who needs lycra to cover them up!


----------



## topcat1 (20 Oct 2009)

Sorry tt i'm working, besides you don't like having your photo taken


----------



## mike e (20 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Why are we suddenly at Euston?
> 08:30
> 
> Who's idea was this mikee? Are you expecting ducks? love you mikeee



Ok, I may have made an executive decision to meet at Euston, based on:-

Been on the way after leaving KX
Clive and Marilyn arrive on their train here
Handy Cafe Nero out the front of the station, easy meet up spot

And so to consider our other choices:-

KX

A bit of a building site at the moment, much planned for the future but not quite there at the moment.

St Pancras

Fantastic spot for a meet, cafes, shops, champagne bar upstairs, cosmopolitan (people setting off for other countries).

Now I'm all for browsing the posh shops, grabbing a coffee and croissant and even maybe some bubbly. My fear is once Davy steps inside and starts shopping, eating, drinking, "enjoying the scenery", it might take a huge effort to lever him out of there...


----------



## mistral (20 Oct 2009)

User1314 said:


> No probs. See you then.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Mistral - do you want to meet at Tooting Bec as well? Or meet me at the Tesco's Garage on the Tolworth Broadway at 6.50 if that is anywhere near convenient?



Gersh, it would be, but I may have had a late night picking up my daughter, so may need as much shut eye as poss, might (shock) train it to W'loo!


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (20 Oct 2009)

anybody tell me a good route from l'pool st to euston
or i could go over and meet at evans as its round the corner from work

mike e are you carrying the cake?


----------



## Aperitif (20 Oct 2009)

Euston it is then! Sorry - just catching up...I haven't been able to keep tabs on this thread today and bits may have gone under the radar - but, with the mistral addition, it is panning out into a bit of a scenic adventure! Perfect.
There can be coffee stops at: (after the first one at Euston) Golders Hill Park, Regents Park, Hyde Park (twice), Richmond Park (twice)...I deleted the cut through Battersea Park as there are just too many coffee shops! 

I'm just putting the finishing touches to the wrapping paper for the raffle prizes (there are some lovely things on offer - "be there or be square")...topcat _"....it's calling yoooooooooooo....there are 30,000 to do your job...come on down! )_


----------



## mike e (20 Oct 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> anybody tell me a good route from l'pool st to euston



Circle Line...


----------



## mike e (20 Oct 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> mike e are you carrying the cake?



I can carry the cake but cannot guarantee I won't eat it...


----------



## redflightuk (21 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Mikee do you not need sleep? I couldn't fathom waking at those times and then doing 90+ miles of cycling!!! I don't know about magnetic-more like superhuman or insane!


Best time of the day.


----------



## TC2 (21 Oct 2009)

*sorry*

sorry Mike e I was hoping to go on this one but mrs TC2 wants family weekend in leeds as its half term so i will have to unwillingly bow out


----------



## Aperitif (21 Oct 2009)

TC2 said:


> sorry Mike e I was hoping to go on this one but mrs TC2 wants family weekend in leeds as its half term so i will have to unwillingly bow out



Difficult one Mark.
I suggest you come with us, get the train back with mikee, then alight at Donny. A swift 30 or so miler into Leeds (about 90 minutes +/- should see you reunited 'en famille' by, say 02:30 Sunday morning.  )

Have a lovely time.


----------



## mike e (21 Oct 2009)

TC2 said:


> sorry Mike e I was hoping to go on this one but mrs TC2 wants family weekend in leeds as its half term so i will have to unwillingly bow out



No problems Mark, have a lovely family weekend. Been a mouseketeer in training I take it you'll be riding to Leeds...


----------



## ttcycle (22 Oct 2009)

hi sig

what time you getting in to liverpool st?

If it's early enough I can meet you there and we can head down to Waterloo to join the others up to Euston/SP if not I can cycle with you to Euston/St Pancras?? as Liverpool Street is just a fraction closer to me.

Back on the bike and bit tired still


----------



## redjedi (22 Oct 2009)

I think I'm getting close to being ready for the ride. Had some doubts on wednesday when I tried to put weight on my hands and had a jolt of pain all the way up my arm.
Then last night it all changed for the better. A little bit of discomfort in my arm but not much. My hand's still sore, but it's the outside of my hand so not much weight being put on that part.
I'll take the bike out for a quick spin around the block tonight and see how it goes.

Different reports on the weather. Metcheck are saying dry all day, Met office are predicting lots of rain, BBC changes by the hour 

I think I'll need to buy some overshoes tonight just in case. I would order some online but I won't get them in time, Evans here I come.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Oct 2009)

redjedi said:


> I think I'm getting close to being ready for the ride. Had some doubts on wednesday when I tried to put weight on my hands and had a jolt of pain all the way up my arm.
> Then last night it all changed for the better. A little bit of discomfort in my arm but not much. My hand's still sore, but it's the outside of my hand so not much weight being put on that part.
> I'll take the bike out for a quick spin around the block tonight and see how it goes.
> 
> ...



You're hoping the 'Evans will open' then? 
Good news on your recovery Luke. As you are organising this ride I suppose it is all change for the route then?


----------



## mistral (22 Oct 2009)

At the start of the week I thought we were in for a drenching, we may be lucky .... and only get soaked


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Oct 2009)

mistral said:


> At the start of the week I thought we were in for a *lashing*, we may be lucky .... and only get *slightly drunk*



Corrected for you...


----------



## redjedi (22 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> You're hoping the 'Evans will open' then?
> Good news on your recovery Luke. As you are organising this ride I suppose it is all change for the route then?



Maybe we could go.....Actually I think we'll stick with yours for now. I'll get to work on one, for sometime soon.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Oct 2009)

Well. I just rode the first section of this ride again as I'm in Kentish Town anyway, and can report that the autumnal colours are reddy for us...
Parliament Hill Fields, out and up to George Orwell's house, then _down and out in pairs - and London_...past Keat's Place - sheer poetry as we enter the Hampstead Heath and do a very scenic trail over water and under boughs, waving in the wind. Not a duck in sight except for the old one walking her Scottie as I trundled past...
Crunching quietly over the dellzeqqianesque gravel (well, the teensy version of it anyway) and upward to vistas of London bonus - The City and beyond - and out again. Following the reddish hued cyclepath along Spaniards Lane and veer out into the flow, past the flower stall by the trough, past The Spaniards Inn and into fairy-tale land - the tasteful architect's Nirvana... Then, more woody views and we disappear into Sandy Road - which is nearly a good name for the road. 'Big Sandy' Road might be more apt, but perfectly cycleable...tilting up at the exit. Then a gentrified mazy run to Primrose Hill, skirt the Regents Park to York & Albany then tour Regents Park's Outer and Inner Circles, before heading off to Marble Arch and Hyde Park beyond...


----------



## Tollers (22 Oct 2009)

OK. Count me in. I think I can commt  

Tollers


----------



## ttcycle (22 Oct 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Sorry tt i'm working, besides you don't like having your photo taken




Depends on the photographer

Redjedi- hope you can make the ride!


----------



## topcat1 (22 Oct 2009)

Sunday best then tt , i may turn up at 4pm for the ride back.


----------



## ttcycle (22 Oct 2009)

ah cycling gear, tis all the same TC- no sunday best required

You may find I still won't let you take a photo (you're still the same photographer after all-lol- only joking)


----------



## Aperitif (22 Oct 2009)

Dave.
It's not the same without you...(Ok I'm guessing that bit - it may even be better! ) hope you can make some part...Thought you were on strikey poos anyway?


----------



## Aperitif (22 Oct 2009)

Tollers said:


> OK. Count me in. I think I can commt
> 
> Tollers



Good. mikee and Davy will introduce you to ride etiquette I'm sure...when they shout "your round", it's not a size thing! 

I'll PM you a contact no. tollers.


----------



## Tollers (22 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Depends on the photographer
> 
> Redjedi- hope you can make the ride!




I had my first time shooting in the studio a few weeks back. This is the result....Sadly, the camera weighs more than my bike so won't be coming along.


----------



## topcat1 (22 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Dave.
> It's not the same without you...(Ok I'm guessing that bit - it may even be better! ) hope you can make some part...Thought you were on strikey poos anyway?



Strike friday, you may get a call just before 3pm, hopefully i can get the 3pm train to windsor and be in windsor by 4 & meet up somewhere.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Oct 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Strike friday, you may get a call just before 3pm, hopefully i can get the 3pm train to windsor and be in windsor by 4 & meet up somewhere.



Fab.


Nice photo Tollers - mean and moody, that's how we like them in Mouseketeeria


----------



## mistral (22 Oct 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Strike friday, you may get a call just before 3pm, hopefully i can get the 3pm train to windsor and be in windsor by 4 & meet up somewhere.


Don't count on Windsor TC, you may need to get a train to Shepperton, if the rain forces us to take shelter in the boozer for a Davywallnuts inspired session(iesta)


----------



## mike e (22 Oct 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Sunday best then tt , i may turn up at 4pm for the ride back.



Hope to see you on Sat, by 4pm I predict we'll be in Regent's Park mending someone's wheel...


----------



## Aperitif (22 Oct 2009)

mike e said:


> Hope to see you on Sat, by 4pm I predict we'll be in Regent's Park mending someone's wheel...




As a guide, I toured the first sector of this ride in about an hour...so, if we K.O. at 08:30 ish, Prince Albert will be beckoning by err...um...4.30pm.  No, about 11:00...


----------



## Aperitif (22 Oct 2009)

User1314 said:


> Only a vague idea as to the route. North London is Bandit Country. The sooner we get South of the River the better.



You have to be one rich mother* bandit to go where we are venturing Gersh...I just totted up the parks - 29 if all goes to plan,(11 before reaching the hallowed ground of High St Kensington) possibly thirty if there is a good vibe and we can throw in Battersea...(bit naff as it is South of the Riv.)
Even the off road bits can be done 'on road' - it's just that the 'on road' is gravelly...

Come on - "let's be having one" (that's you).
The forecast for fun looks brilliant. We owe it to mikee - he's the one making the idiotic voyage down South from oop North - again effort after all...


----------



## ttcycle (22 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> (bit naff as it is South of the Riv.)



Puh - none of that 'Teef- we all know Saaaarrrfff is better!


----------



## Aperitif (22 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Puh - none of that 'Teef- we all know Saaaarrrfff is better!



Oh. Ok - just testing the 'vibe'  

(All this being code for 'I don't exactly know the way' ) - not usually a problem for the errant mouseketeer.

Our rallying call runs along these lines:

" Where are we?
Can you see?
We've no idea,
just follow me.

Hungry now...
it won't be long.
Oh b**ger me,
we just went wrong!"

et seq...

Luckily, the lad from oop North knows where he's going.
Kings X of course!


----------



## ttcycle (22 Oct 2009)

What parks are listed? I may know some of the ways (jesus do I want the responsibility??!!)


----------



## Aperitif (22 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> What parks are listed? I may know some of the ways (jesus do I want the responsibility??!!)



Ok - anything we cycle past, through or adjacent to:
Dartmouth Park
Highgate/ Parliament Hill Fields
Hampstead Heath
Sandy Heath
H/Heath extension
Golders Hill Park
Primrose Hill
Regents Park
(A cheeky Queen Marys Gardens thrown in...)
Hyde Park
Kensington Gardens
Eel Brook Common
Putney Heath
Richmond Park
Hampton Court Park
Bushy Park
Carlisle Park - perhaps
Pass Kempton Park racecourse - the ultimate 'park & ride'
Sunbury Park
Wierdly, in Shepperton, the Las Palmas Estate
Remenham Park
Upton Park
Herschel Park
Stoke Green
Stoke Common
Burnham Beeches
Dorney Common
Eton Great Common.

Then of course, there is Windsor great Park - which may insert itself a bit higher in the list - according to the vibe! 

Then there's Battersea Park and...

(Should have got sponsorship from Parkers I suppose...)


----------



## ttcycle (22 Oct 2009)

Bloody hell 'Teef - that's ambitious!

The vibe is collaborative yes? It's good, it's chilled - we'll play it by ear -lol!


----------



## mistral (22 Oct 2009)

I hate the cold, forecast for Saturday we know is wet, looks a bit parky too


----------



## mike e (23 Oct 2009)

BIG, MASSIVE, HUGE "PENDING" DISASTER...

Credit card used to buy rail tickets shredded by err indoors before I had used it to collect my train tickets from the machine at the station, obviously I wasn't aware of this and it has now thrown a bit of a spanner in the works as I cannot use it.

Hopefully, I can ring them up at 8am and arrange to collect the tickets at the station, otherwise that's £44.50 down the drain and a long bike ride to London and back...yet more...

Will keep you all posted...


----------



## redjedi (23 Oct 2009)

That's a bit of a nightmare Mike. If you've still got the parts of the card, you should be able to pick up the tickets from the ticket office. Perhaps take some ID as well.


Well I went for a short ride around my house and my arm wasn't too bad. Made sure I found some speed bumps and some rough patches and I didn't suffer too much. 
Soon after I got back my hand and arm did stiffen up a bit, but that may have been caused by the track pump and when I cable tied my computer sensor back on the front fork.

It felt alright after a bit of stretching (not Davy style stretching  ). 

So I will be heading out in the morning aiming to do the ride, but reserve the option of bailing out if needed. If I can make it too Hampton alright then I should be able to do the whole thing.

But the bad news is that I didn't manage to get any overshoes last night, so nice wet feet for me tomorrow


----------



## Aperitif (23 Oct 2009)

I thought folk used suet oop north mikee - not shredded plastic. Just get a cab...

Seriously, I hope it turns out ok for you. Otherwise get some sticky backed plastic and set to work...

Season of mistral's and mellow forecasting,
Close bosom-friend of the missing sun;
Conspiring with him how to load and bless
With rain the riders that round the park-ways run;

With apologies...Today is a beautiful morning - complete with veiling mist. OK - the weather reports say rain but how often do we trust what some boff has to say about something so speculative?
Mistral may be strong, he may be cold - but he's usually dry!


----------



## Aperitif (23 Oct 2009)

*"It 'ain't gonna rain, right?"* 

Sig
ttcycle
Marilyn
Davywalnuts
mikee
des O
redjedi
mistral
Origamist
Crock of G
Clivedb
Oxbob
Tollers
Norm

Is there anyone I have forgotten? My apologies - copy and paste please...all welcome.
Featuring end of season, pre-festive season raffle! Be there or be square shredded.


----------



## ttcycle (23 Oct 2009)

jesus Mike, I hope you managed to negotiate your tickets- fingers crossed for you mate!


----------



## clivedb (23 Oct 2009)

What a beautiful day for a ride .... *today*!

But I remain optimistic about tomorrow!

I hope you can get your tickets sorted, Mike - people must lose their cards all the time. I suggest taking more than one piece of evidence of your ID - eg driving license and utility bill - if that's enough for banks to combat money laundering...

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## mike e (23 Oct 2009)

Tickets hopefully sorted, picking them up tonight, Won't be 100% happy until there in my hand...


----------



## Aperitif (23 Oct 2009)

clivedb said:


> What a beautiful day for a ride .... *today*!
> 
> But I remain optimistic about tomorrow!
> 
> ...



I'm with you clive - it is 'shirtsleeve' weather in Kentish Town today.If only I had some shirtsleeves ...


----------



## Aperitif (23 Oct 2009)

I have so much toot to cart home in my rucksack, I have to wear my Night Vision jacket - it's tropical out there...help!

The pavements will be so hot, the raindrops will be vapourised as soon as they touch down tomorrow...in fact, I don't think they'll bother dropping at all!


----------



## des.o (23 Oct 2009)

I've already cheated a Metcheck threatened downpour once this week in the Surrey hills and see that the forecast has now been downgraded from deluge to mere rain so there's hope yet. Route looks excellent, so am aiming for Euston at 8:30, but having noted that it comes close to my part of town at a more civilized hour, may call Mike/Aperitif to sort out hooking up with the west bound peleton in the (not unlikely) event of oversleeping.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Oct 2009)

Good stuff everyone! Optimism is the key. The raffle 'prizes' have been wrapped and I am near the point of allocating numbers to them. Can't remember what is inside but that's an age thing ...this is going to be fun, especially in bandit country oop North London! 
If anyone wants my number please pm me/mikee/Des/redjedi/clive/Sig/ I think between us we have everyone covered. (At this moment i am tinkering with a new phone "Shall I, shan't I?" Going to get the info on my PC first and then try and play phones...this could be a disaster for me...


----------



## Aperitif (23 Oct 2009)

User1314 said:


> Only light rain forecast.
> 
> Shall I use the fixed with no mudguards or the geared with mudguards? It is a fixed type of ride-day.
> 
> ...



Fixie Crock - I have done the ride twice now...to Staines once and the London leg twice that is...using only a 39 x 14 - whatever that equates to in fixed. The tail end of a couple of slopes bite a bit though - the last 5 metres...that sort of thing. (Chain's not slack I hope?)


----------



## Aperitif (23 Oct 2009)

The raffle is ready - can we tempt any more at this late hour..?

des - see you at Euston - the cool bit is the first bit.


----------



## mistral (23 Oct 2009)

mike e said:


> Tickets hopefully sorted, picking them up tonight, Won't be 100% happy until there in my hand...



Mike

We need to know if your 100% happy yet?


----------



## Tollers (23 Oct 2009)

OK. 8:30 Euston, outside cafe nero. Right? See you guys tomorrow. Now i'm going to start carb loading. My pre-ride diet:
Chicken Biriani
Strawberry fizzy laces
Chocolate hob nobs
If chicken nuggets are good enough for Usain Bolt, then after this lot, i hope you lot will be able to keep up.

Tollers


----------



## Aperitif (23 Oct 2009)

mistral said:


> Mike
> 
> We need to know if your 100% happy yet?



He'll never be happy Mick - especially when he sees Tollers' pre-ride menu...


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (23 Oct 2009)

cakes in the oven
tc1 i'll try and save some for you,depends how hungry davy is


----------



## mike e (23 Oct 2009)

I have news.................

 ?

 ?


----------



## mike e (23 Oct 2009)




----------



## Norm (23 Oct 2009)

Nice one.


----------



## mike e (23 Oct 2009)

Norm said:


> Nice one.



It was quite an ordeal but I'm sure it's going to be worth it.

Stuff to get ready, bath and bed. Need to be up at 04:30am...


----------



## Origamist (23 Oct 2009)

I left the pub early tonight and was castigated...

Going to sleep off the pints - see you all at 8.30.


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Oct 2009)

Oh Mikeeee mate! Well pleased for you, and us!!

I am really looking forward to this ride now! One bike now striped and pieced back together, albeit not with the new stuff i've ordered so not a full re-build.. thanks Royal Mail/Union/Gve'ment... But i've think ive finally worked out why my gears were slipping... left of a spacer on the cassette! DOH!! How ever she is nice and shiney now! 

So finally I can go home, eat, shave, prepare cycling clothes, get some sleep in and catch you all in the morning with first meet at Waterloo Evans at 8am then onto the posse at, erm, I'll check with Matt tomorrow morning! Not thinking right due to GT45 fumes! Weeeheeee!

And Sig, I've been waiting with eager anticipation to sample your delightful cake again, so I dont think ill even be leaving any crumbs spare! hehehe!

See you all in a few hours!


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Oct 2009)

Origamist said:


> I left the pub early tonight and was castigated...
> 
> Going to sleep off the pints - see you all at 8.30.



Hahahaha! I am jealous!! Not of the Castration however! Beeeeeeeerrrr!! Yum! 

Catch ya at 8am!


----------



## mike e (23 Oct 2009)

There are many aspects of this reply that are concerning, I've highlighted a few but I ran out of black marker pen...

GT45 must be a new southern version of the GT85 we use oop north, sound's like Davy's version has quite a kick to it...



Davywalnuts said:


> Oh Mikeeee mate! Well pleased for you, and us!!
> 
> I am really looking forward to this ride now! One bike now *striped* and *pieced back together*, albeit *not with the new stuff* i've ordered so not a full re-build.. thanks Royal Mail/Union/Gve'ment... But i've think ive finally worked out why my *gears* were *slipping*... left of a spacer on the cassette! DOH!! How ever she is nice and shiney now!
> 
> ...


----------



## mike e (23 Oct 2009)

How have I managed to reply above the quote? Maybe starting to lose it myself, albeit I haven't been inhaling GT05/15/25/35/45/55/65/75 or 85...

It always happens, just before a trip down south...


----------



## stevevw (23 Oct 2009)

I hope you all have a great park and rain ride 

Mikee about time you went to bed is it not?


----------



## mike e (23 Oct 2009)

stevevw said:


> I hope you all have a great park and rain ride
> 
> *Mikee about time you went to bed is it not?*



Your right, I just needed telling...

See you all at Euston in the morning.


----------



## redjedi (24 Oct 2009)

Well in preparation for my first ride in nearly 4 weeks.....I went out drinking after work. 

Just got home with a Davy special for dinner and a spinning head. I've found that half a dozen pints really works well at killing any pain I had, until someone shook my hand. 

Better get some sleep now or I'll never make it.

Hopefully I'll get up in time to see you all in the morning.


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Oct 2009)

mikeee! please leave me and the garden fairies to dance the night away big box little boxes styleeee, without having to worry about my grammar and inaccuries! hehe! and yes, get to bed! 

home now n no time to shave so your all going to have to see my cave man impersonation! but my beautiful bike is now dirty again, bloody rain! oh, talking of which, would someone be so kind as to bring some wet lube please if that's okay as i've forgotten to re- lube! ohh err missies! hehe 

luke!! that'sjust not right! everyone drunk or having kebab except me! grrr!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Oct 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> mikeee! please leave me and the garden fairies to dance the night away big box little boxes styleeee, without having to worry about my grammar and inaccuries! hehe! and yes, get to bed!
> 
> home now n no time to shave so *your all going to have to see my cave man impersonation!* but my beautiful bike is now dirty again, bloody rain! oh, talking of which, would someone be so kind as to bring some wet lube please if that's okay as i've forgotten to re- lube! ohh err missies! hehe
> 
> luke!! that'sjust not right! everyone drunk or having kebab except me! grrr!



<Tom Jones singing voice> What's new pussycat? I'll bring you some oil Davy...are you sure you know where you're going?

"Oil meet again, don't know where, don't know when, but I'm sure oil meet again some sunny day..."

Thanks steve, should be a good bunch of drunks peloton on this ride...


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (24 Oct 2009)

I really shouldn't have drunk so much last night
see you all soon


----------



## redjedi (24 Oct 2009)

I drank far too much last night, and when I got up at 6am I was still drunk. 
I could barely walk in a straight line so decided not to risk it on the bike.

I'm very disappointed with myself

Hope you are all having a nice ride.


----------



## Origamist (24 Oct 2009)

Really nice ride and the weather was kinder than anticipated.

Aperitif and Mistral marshalled the group with authority and aplomb. There were some great sights (and I don't mean the cheerleaders Davy!), relaxing paths, a fantastic lottery, a beautiful sewage works and a welcoming pub.

Nice to meet: Tollers, TTCycle and Mistral.

Sorry for arriving late and departing early. Off to the pub now.

PS Tollers - the excellent South Indian veggie curry house in Tooting is the Kastori!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Oct 2009)

Cooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! I'm back.

What a lovely day - one to etch into the glass of CycleChat memories.

I switched on my PC to be met with that message: "Your computer may be at risk etc..." It sure will be if I risk uploading the 'Davywalnuts meets people of the same height photo"  High risk stuff for a family forum. 
The magical mistral tour along the Thames was great and I think the mix of juxtapositions, contrasts, chiaroscuro - all set to a falling leaves scenario made the day.(Long words included for mikee's 'How to be a Southerner Course' Part xiv Chapter 4 ) As mistral and I have absolutely nothing in common, divergent thinkers etc, we both arrrived at the sidings of creativity at the same time, which goes to show that great minds think alike  I liked his memento; thoughtful, and totally 'just so' for the day - thanks Mick.
The rain?
What rain.
Up yours metcheck.
But I'm stopping now for two reasons. I need to get a shower (the washing machine is already going through the motions with my sordid vetements) and get to the beer refilling store as I am in need of drinking a couple of cooling ales right now.
A lovely day - thanks all for coming along and making it so...


----------



## Aperitif (24 Oct 2009)

In true Mouseketeer fashion, and showing a loyalty bred of experiencing previous meanders through the land, topcat1 / Dave decided he would meet us after work (he started at 05:00) and hoof it down to Windsor for a rendezvous for the last part of the ride...
Unbeknown to him,there was an International rugby league match scheduled at the Stoop, in Twickenham, and his (usually empty train) consequent attempts to board a train at Vauxhall were to no avail. Undeterred, he went to Teddington  and blasted his way to Windsor. Just in time to say cheerio to all the others who were catching the 18:25 to Waterloo! 
Dedication - and showing a spirit which has grown within this year of riding.
We rode back towards town together, and still had time for a bag of chips and a laugh.
That is what it is all about.
I did 163.something something for the day.


----------



## topcat1 (24 Oct 2009)

^^ and then joined the saturday nite rum club.
Thanks Martin for a good ride back.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Oct 2009)

Yes Hmmmm. I think you could be called upon to do the 'SNRttR' before the year is out. That would be a novelty... roll about ten minutes out of Hyde Park Corner, pile into your Dad's place, eat all his grub, get pi**ed and remember nothing. (Sounds too much like a day at work though...)


----------



## clivedb (24 Oct 2009)

*A lot of parks! and a lot else besides!*

Thanks very much to you all for a great ride - special mention of course to Aperitif who did so much - even if I was cheated on the raffle - in fact I never win, however benign the odds. All very imaginative and I have the wrapping paper and Mistral's unique card as a memento.

I await the longer reports and the photos but this was a fascinating route with a lot of different attractions - urban sites and river views - all framed in autumn colours. 

And did I mention the company?


----------



## Tollers (25 Oct 2009)

Just to reiterate above sentiments ....thanks to all. I doubled my maximum milegage covering 70 miles door to door. I wouldn't have even tried it without you lot. 

TT for suggesting this ride to me
Aperatif for his stirling planning and route
Mikee for continual entertainment
Davy for leading the way to chicken burgers
Sig for moist cake
Mistral for souvenier postcard
and the rest of you for being great company.

I look forward to next time

Tollers

Tollers


----------



## Aperitif (25 Oct 2009)

Well, we didn't do it. It was a sad moment, but the Jolly Farmer will have to wait for another ride.
Preparation went on throughout the eve before the BIG ride...





The meet at Euston went more or less according to plan - depending on who's plan you were following. I met mikee at Kings Cross and we rolled along to rendezvous point. 
Tollers was there and we did the preliminaries like getting coffee and welcoming each other. It was an interesting conversation with the tall blonde in the queue, immediately behind me. The repeatable bit was that she was off to Wales - what a great start to the day!
Anyway, already digressing. Gersh had a puncture and left a message to that effect. Matt had to apply turbo boost as he overslept, and Davy arrived looking like a banana conforming to EU guidelines.




Off we went, Northbound and hit the first traffic jam in 30 seconds. Roadworks on the road to Mornington Crescent. Past my 'office' <euphemism alert> and toward Highgate and into our first of the 'Park and Ride' parks - it was underway, much to my relief!
At the top of Parliament Hill we took five outside George Orwell's house while Des discovered a broken spoke in his back wheel. he didn't make any fuss though (definitely not a 'Desdemona' ) and hoiked the spoke out and continued. A benefit of this ride was that we were never going to be too far from anything - I'm often guilty of being miles away at the best of times but we were well 'protected' in case of emergency, weather etc...
This ride was noteable for its cyclepath use - probably the most I have ever ridden in one hit. we passed Keats' House, traversed Hampstead Heath, inhaling the Autumn and continued touring the NW3 suburbs, mikee and Des O (and Des Res.) posed for a photo




- immediately attracting the attention of Mr Security Man. This bijou property sold for £40 million last year.
And we continued a tour of leafy streets toward Golders Hill Park




Past a never used Tube Station, the Bull & Bush pub and into Sandy Road, the Freud Museum and trailed down to Primrose Hill. (Davy had one of his random moments and disappeared!) Then around Regents Park with zebras and giraffes.
An unexpected demo in Hyde Park was an additional point of interest - Grace tried to make contact with Oxbob, who indicated he might meet us there...but to no avail.
Then a trickle across the figure of Prince Albert and down and out toward Chelsea, Putney and beyond - to Richmond.
The CycleChat emergency service was put to work helping a 'rider down' on the approach to Putney. He raced down the outside of the traffic lane and lost it when a car nudged out. No damage but he was a bit shocked. Five minutes sit down with us around him, followed by our escort service to Putney ensured he was back on track (to Box Hill apparently)
After trafficky moments (sorry), across Putney Heath, we reformed to pass through Roehampton




and enter Richmond Park - for a tea break and a few minutes chit chat.




Davy's custom designed sausage roll - the most expensive pastry shapes in London.
And Lo!
We espied a sight which warranted further investigation...American Football? Cheerleaders? The 'New England Patriots' outfits?!
Working on the principle that 'He who hesitates has lost it' - I ventured forth with camera to capture the evidence for all to see. I knew that New England were due to play Tampa Bay at Wembley and it was not a disappointment to capture this for posterity.




Lost in thought, I began feeling a little patriotic myself...
And then, not wishing to exclude anyone or anything, I invited an oversized buffoon with a huge head and dopey outfit to join in and be photographed.




The Patriot's mascot got in the photo too...
(Prints avilable on receipt of a large SAE )
Broomfield Hill! It always hurts. This sector was the 'transition zone' between the London out and Thames continuation, as designed by mistral. Perfect and I'm not going to describe it - someone else's job. It was good.




Tollers, Sig, User1314, mike e, Davywalnuts and mistral provide the ingredients for a nice photo. 




Clive had got his hampton Court. Photo.
He was bent double and re-arranging his bag...
Davy led us to the pub - which had 6x for sale, along with the grub. Service was quick and the raffle had to wait until afterwards. mikee had organised a supplementary 'bonus' prize a very rarely read volume:




The lovely Sig, with her special prize.

Too many contemplative moments during the day, but this is one of the reasons why we rode...




and, although the giant rhubarb had been pruned and laid up for Winter, we still did a circuit of Smiths Lawn and arrived in front of The Long walk.




And so endeth the day...

_Footnote: The cheerleaders photo refuses to load properly but does include boots - I'll try again later._


----------



## ttcycle (25 Oct 2009)

Well, fresh from cleaning the bike this morning (I wouldn't want 'Teef to get the impression that I am lax with the 'housework' now would I?), I thought I'd post a quick write up.

Have no photos I'm afraid - I don't have Mikee's special indestructible camera-small enough for M15 duties!

Met Sig at Liverpool Street (a tad late, some of us aren't used to getting up so early) and we rode to Waterloo with Sig telling me about her week and the weight of others cake expectations, getting there at 8:05am with no sign of Davy or Origamist. Sig spotted Mistral pedalling up in the distance and the three of us decided to carry on to Euston after we couldn't get through to Origamist on the phone. 

Rode up to the Cafe Nero in Euston and saw Mikee and Tollers parked on a bench surrounded by many bikes and wandered in to grab a coffee and by the time I came out it was raining substantially. 'Teef was in denial 'what rain?' whilst trying to redistribute the contents of his laden backpack, which was stuffed full of goodies and several copies of a Park and Ride Tour Guide. We milled about a bit, talked to Tollers about that inevitable thing called work (seems so wrong on a Saturday in leisure time to talk about that) and about the new Ribble bikes. Met Des, Marilyn and Clive (who I'd seen on the Southend night ride I think). We were waiting for Davy, who was somewhere between bed and a road, Origamist coming from the badlands of South London, slightly hungover and having overslept and User1314 who'd suffered ten thousand punctures in one small morning. 

Davy arrived on the zebra, looking like an inflatable banana in his waterproofs with a alien like flashing 'showercap' on his helmet. Origamist turned up not much after having timetrialed through London and was as previous reports on here have said 'a stretched out version of Davy'. 'Teef decided it was time to roll on out and as we trundled down to the road off the station entrance User1314 turns up complete with yellow rugby socks and the infamous shorts. 

We ride en masse towards Kentish Town with 'Teef pointing out the nerve centre of where he works- we'll know where to send the turd parcels then? Shortly, we arrive at Hampstead Heath, our first park and there is a re-lubing session for Davy's whinning Zebra. 'Teef's route is through a juddering trail - Davy and I comment about how hard it is to steer in the shingles and how much of a full body workout it is. Re-grouped and moving on we soon enough hit a hill as we work our way around Hampstead Heath -groan, up Parliament Hill- Sig saying that she wasn't told about any hills!! I feel pretty much the same as we soldier on towards Orwell's house on 77 Parliament Hill. A brief stop here, for me to cool down and get my breath back and then we descend down the hill- clunk,clunk,clunk- shifting down the the gears -wheeeeeeee!!!!

Soon enough we're trundling along the posh bits of North London - Bishop's Avenue and some associated roads. 'Teef professing that he thinks formal ostentatiousness is more acceptable. More inclines, more undulating roads (read that as hills/inclines of differing sizes) which on the downhills were great - especially since the autumnal leaves were flapping in the wind and getting under tyres. We'd somehow missed a serious downpour and the rain was now a mere refreshing drizzle. 

Find ourselves at yet another park (what a surprise!) with protestations that we'd do a big loop to get a couple of miles from where we came from- In Regent's Park we do a lap and head onwards. Sig and I at this stage are musing about imminent food and her cherry cake. Somewhere we get to Hyde Park, roll past a 'Bunker' of a unopened underground station (I think I missed these bits-too busy gassing to Origamist about the cold and the new bike). Find ourselves in Kensington for another park and a brief stop. 

Make our way down to Richmond Park through Kings Road with Mikee exclaiming 'Is this Kings Road? I've never been here before!' However, his spirits weren't dampened with Des' explanation that we were going the other end of Kings Road- another time for shopping 'ey Mikee?! Our tyres wheel through a Roehampton estate where 'Teef says akin to Simon that this reminds him of socialist architecture. Arrive at Richmond with Sig noticing that the groups of people out training were a bit mad - I replied that us lot on our bikes today were probably viewed in the same way. We stop for some cake and tea at the roadie cafe (ie££££). Mistral handed out some lovely homemade flapjacks and Sig brings out her famous cherry cake. Des, Davy and myself stand drooling greedily at the cakes on display. 'Teef comments that Davy's choice of refreshment -his sausage roll had to be 'zebra' like. Some eagle eyed person spots a group of cheerleaders in the fields of the park. Unsuprisingly, 'Teef and Davy make their way over for a photocall. Much amusement and piss taking follows on their return to the bench. Apparently the poor mascot is some guy doing community service. We do a lap of Richmond - being too late in the day to be scalped by 'them' aka London Dynamo and yet again my lungs feel as if they've been removed by the time I get to the flat at the top of the long drag of a hill (who's idea was this again?!).


----------



## ttcycle (25 Oct 2009)

After Richmond, there was a changeover in ride leader with Mistral looking somewhat puzzled taking the reigns. We ride the back streets of old Kingston Town, bidding fairwell to User1314 who was off to the pub (slacker) and made our way to Hampton Court through Bushy Park. We stop here and look at the gilded gates of Mistral's gaff with another photo opp for tourist Mikee. Funnily, the peleton/eschelon had lined itself up in a row ready for photos and Marilyn took some photos of the CCers here too. There were a few grumbles from someone who shall remain unamed  about how the quality of sighseeing had changed with the new ride leader but all was ok now that we were at Hampton. Further on we ride. Regrouping and resting from headwinds, Tollers and I try to convince Davy to come out in full zebra gear to match his bike, unfortunately all we got were some nifty little gloves which were of questionable taste...Davy and I struggle up another hill somewhere and my funniest memory is Davy exclaiming 'you're in the big chainwheel?!!' as I struggle up with my lungs bursting and all red faced - This was not by design, Davy, especially not when my legs were burning through pulling up on the cleats -'heave-ho' and changing to the smaller chainring would have been technically messy ie clipless moment and sliding back down a hill.

Since people were getting hungry, we rode on to Shepperton for our pub stop for late lunch. Along some shared paths- watching my front tyre go orange with the mud...Did I mention we had muddy, gritty bikes? Who would have thought there would be 'offroading'? I forget what the name of the pub was but it promised good british grub. Here a round of chicken burgers, food and beer was ordered and Davy's had somehow dissapeared into thin air. I ordered a cider pork stew which looked nicer than it ended up being- was just ok. The cloud and greyness cleared and shafts of sunlight came through with an accompanying blue sky. 

After lunch or before lunch in Davy's case, Mistral dished out some special postcards for the autumnal mousketeer adventure and the raffle was distributed, myself and Sig had four prizes each and poor Marilyn and Clive had no winnings. Mikee brought along a special raffle prize - which went to the lucky Sig-a guidebook for Kingston upon Hull, She was also the lucky recipient of the tour de france jigsaw puzzle and myself some very useful tyre levers and an odd Christmas facts booklet:?:. Thanks again 'Teef - the raffle was excellent- especially with the wrapping paper.

Now we were fed and watered, we made our way to Staines to drop off Origamist at the station with plans to meet TopCat here after work but unfotunately he was stuck out in Teddington as his train plans had gone awry. We double back and head out to Windsor to try and make it for the sunset. Somewhere on the way I spotted a pheasant plodding along on the side of the road. Talked with Mikee about how he got into bikes -cue long story including mtb's and madcap ideas for rides. Thank you to Marilyn and Clive who were unwitting windbreaks for me at this point. We get to Windsor Park where Davy bid us farewell. The line of yellow, red and orange leaved trees, the majestic Japanese Maples juxtaposed with the green fields, lit by the stream of sunlight filtering through was amazing. We did a lap of the Polo fields and just as we were heading into the final section we had a mechanical and turned round - a bead of cold sweat rolled down Mikee's temple as the thought of a ride home to Hull loomed. Cycled back to see Sig's machine on it's saddle being attended to by 'Teef. Jokes about pretalced inner tubes followed as we gleefully watched 'Teef doing all the hard work extracting the almost glued on tyre from the rim and pumping up the untalced tube. 

Onwards and upwards, we reached the lovely view at Windsor Park. A few contemplated whether it would really be that illegal to cycle down the 'no bikes in any capacity path' and then with a check on the time decided to try and whizz down to the castle on the legal road for the boozer next to the station. We stop a couple of km from the station and see a dejected Topcat sat by the castle looking bored. (TC - you can post the nightride picture with me and WW if you wish-lol) As the time is so close for Mikee to get back in time for his train there is no bevvie stop and the majority of us decide to go home on the train leaving 'Teef and TopCat to cycle home in true Mouseketeer fashion. 

There was what felt like an age that passed as we tried to get a groupsaver for 7 then 6 then 5 people, the queue behind us got lengthier and lengthier as there was much eye rolling from us cyclists. Finally Mikee et al with tickets in hand grumbling that it would be quicker to ride back (also making a couple of pence profit out of us generous few) clambered onto the train. Since we were sat by the toilet there were amusing stories from Mikee about how the toilet has another button to lock the door after he discovered this in the most embarrassing way possible. Sig and Mistral dished out the remnants of the food. Soon-ish we were in Waterloo (minus a few members who departed at different stops) making our own ways home.


So thank you everyone for making it such a great ride. 74.25 miles all in all for me. See you at another one!


----------



## ttcycle (25 Oct 2009)

Ah yes the broken spoke, mudguards affair and the rider to Boxhill...forgot about those!


----------



## ttcycle (25 Oct 2009)

Is it just me or does that photo with Davey and the cheerleaders look like he's elevated off the floor? lol.


----------



## ttcycle (25 Oct 2009)

Great Pics 'Teef and excellent write up! Thanks for putting so much into the ride!


----------



## redjedi (25 Oct 2009)

Excellent write-ups TT and Teef. It almost feels as if I was there 

From now on you will be our official CC reporter TT, but that will mean a lot more early starts for you 

Disappointed I missed out on home made cake and flapjacks, Martins raffle and the cheerleaders  (not necessarily in that order) . Not so disappointed about missing the off-roading, mud and rain. 

See you all on the next ride (I promise )


In hindsight it was probably a good idea to get too drunk to ride. I just went for a small 5 mile spin to test my arm and it was a bit uncomfortable. I think I need another week before I attempt any long distances.


----------



## redjedi (25 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Is it just me or does that photo with Davey and the cheerleaders look like he's elevated off the floor? lol.



Davy always jumps for joy when he sees young ladies in tight shorts


----------



## Aperitif (25 Oct 2009)

redjedi said:


> Davy always jumps for joy when he sees young ladies in tight shorts



Yes. That's because he's got 'pinch points' built into his...the girls said he would make a good quarterback actually... 

...a quarterback and three-quarters front.  
There seems to be no end to 'our Davy's' talents: attracting damsels at Hyde Park with his flashing, schmoozing Whitstable wenches and now, "Ra-ra Richmond Park"
In fact, the New England Patriots girls were a bit suspicious that he was a supporter of their opponents today as I'm sure I heard one of them whisper "Look at his Buccaneers..." - well, it sounded like that anyway!


----------



## ttcycle (25 Oct 2009)

redjedi said:


> Excellent write-ups TT and Teef. It almost feels as if I was there
> 
> From now on you will be our official CC reporter TT, but that will mean a lot more early starts for you
> 
> ...




Ahh but you see, RJ - you missed out on a stonker of a ride - it was after the boneshaker of a pathway that I found out you were a little too steeped in alcohol to be greeting us on the ride; think a fellow hung-overee - Origamist said it was wisest for you to rest up and it sounds like that was a good plan.

Official reporter - hmm I like the sound of that...anyone prepared to offer me a freelancing job?


----------



## mistral (25 Oct 2009)

Another one to treasure.

The world's in turmoil; our financiers & politicians do their best to render our (and most likely our offspring’s) pensions worthless, we have global warming, the arms trade marches on (sorry Mike), we in the west struggle to deal with the waste we generate while those in the developing world continue to struggle.

Against this backdrop, an eclectic bunch somehow manages to assemble despite the vicissitudes of a rambling barely coherent CC thread. 

On paper in any case, a potentially dreary urban/suburban cycle ride that meanders through or past (sometimes not even close to) a number of green spaces lifts the hearts of all concerned. A dreary Saturday, grey, wet, and sometimes windy, but the weather becomes irrelevant and is sidelined.

The day is made magical by common purpose, a warm welcom & embrace is given to all who turn up, however late(!). There is banter and jolly japes, support and teasing in equal measure.

The trials and troubles and pressures and stresses of life is nullified.

Until the next one, I thank you all for helping to keep me saner than I may otherwise be.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Oct 2009)

> despite the vicissitudes of a rambling barely coherent CC thread



I'm nabbing that as a compliment!


----------



## mike e (25 Oct 2009)

Hello everyone, I feel quite tired and put it down to the early start and late finish of my day. The end of the day is ok for me, it's early mornings that I don't like. Anyway back to the ride. Great write up from Teef and tt and I notice no Davy appearing on here so I'm guessing.....

1) Another messy night of beer, women and kebabs
2) Still "thinking" about his new "friends" he met in RP

There were many highlights to the day, as ever, and it was nice to meet some new faces. Having said that I think it might be new face as the only person I'd not met before was Tollers....

mike e, nice and easy northern summary:-

people, excellent...a good mix of characters
route, excellent...a lovely sub station in Kingston been a highlight (pic soon)
weather, could have been better but could have been a lot worse
food, excellent...the pub grub scores high again and the 6X (cheers Teef)
raffle, even better than last time, a big effort made with fancy wrapping paper
sightseeing, excellent...more places ticked off in mike e's book of places to visit
"extra's", Mick's postcard, girls in RP, Davy's helmet cover to name but a few

Any lo-lights, hmmmm

Unfortunate TC1 couldn't meet us earlier, so only saw him briefly in Windsor
The train to Waterloo kept stopping giving me nervous moments leading to....
The usual mad dash across town (if I ever puncture on one of these sprints to KX then I'd be knackered in more ways than one - miss train = long ride home)
No beer on the train at all due to Leeds Utd fans, train was very boisterous, trying for a big word there, was just going to use noisy...

So, I will post some pics on Monday night. When's the next???


----------



## mike e (25 Oct 2009)

better add another highlight....

That been Sig's cake of course, and your flapjack was nice also Mick.

Any others....

Best dressed, has to be Gersh...
Worst dressed, not at liberty to say...


----------



## Aperitif (26 Oct 2009)

OK - we're all at work now, so there's loads of time to faff about with snaps! 
Here's a fine way to start the week, albeit with a lousy photo (not the subject matter - of course) of a piece of future history. Nearly a 'full house'.
The mistral memento


----------



## Origamist (26 Oct 2009)

Who's Orgamist! 

Great write-up and pics. 

I was almost offended at being described as a stretched out version of Davy, but then I remembered that it was me that made the comparison.

Glad to hear that everyone made it back safely...


----------



## mistral (26 Oct 2009)

Only one typo, not bad for me, but I do apologise, if anyone (on the ride!) wants another copy pm me your contact details.

The electricity sub-station in Kingston is the only remains of a huge power station that was generating electricity up to 1980, now mostly luxury flats.

I could also have taken you past a couple of rusting but highly photogenic gasometers, also in Kingston. 

Mike, I didn't know you had such an interest in dereliction & industrial heritage, could be the basis of an interesting ride .....?


----------



## des.o (26 Oct 2009)

Great day out on the bike again - just goes to show how much attention you should pay to Metcheck. Brilliant route yet again from Aperitif, good call for a lunch venue and excellent company all round. Can't add much to the ride reports above - so Friday to look forward to now. Odds on getting that spoke fixed by then....slim.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Oct 2009)

> Who's Orgamist!



Well, funny you should ask. It is a (very) little known fact that 'Orgamist' is the minature version of Origamist.
'Mini-Matt' - as he is sometimes known, used to be a hairdresser until his business folded. Since then, he's been happy to come along with Big Matt - snoozing in the saddlebag until let out to play.
Here he is, unable to resist fiddling with the waitresses' tresses, searching out those split ends...


----------



## Origamist (26 Oct 2009)

Orgamist/Origamist typo! That's the poorest justification to post a picture of a pretty, blond haired waitress that I have come across in a long time...

Well done, - Davy would be proud


----------



## Aperitif (26 Oct 2009)

Was the pub - noted for next time...(*due acknowledgement to photographer*)
and the eating irons were dispensed in a novel way -


----------



## Aperitif (26 Oct 2009)

Origamist said:


> Orgamist/Origamist typo! That's the poorest justification to post a picture of a pretty, blond haired waitress that I have come across in a long time...
> 
> Well done, - Davy would be proud




Did anyone see Elvis Presley that afternoon? I think I did...I'm being serious here.


----------



## ttcycle (26 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Did anyone see Elvis Presley that afternoon? I think I did...I'm being serious here.



'Teef what did they sneak into your drink?
I agree with Or*i*gamist your excuse for posting a picture of the waitress was very tenuous!!


----------



## Aperitif (26 Oct 2009)

ttcycle said:


> 'Teef what did they sneak into your drink?
> I agree with Or*i*gamist your excuse for posting a picture of the waitress was very tenuous!!



No, there were twelve of us...at least!


----------



## mike e (26 Oct 2009)

des.o said:


> Great day out on the bike again - just goes to show how much attention you should pay to Metcheck. Brilliant route yet again from Aperitif, good call for a lunch venue and excellent company all round. Can't add much to the ride reports above - so Friday to look forward to now. Odds on getting that spoke fixed by then....slim.



You could always debut your new "ti ride" Des...


----------



## mike e (26 Oct 2009)

mistral said:


> Only one typo, not bad for me, but I do apologise, if anyone (on the ride!) wants another copy pm me your contact details.
> 
> The electricity sub-station in Kingston is the only remains of a huge power station that was generating electricity up to 1980, now mostly luxury flats.
> 
> ...



My favourite building has to be Battersea Power Station, indeed I even have a really nice colour photograph of it on my living room wall.

Another suggestion for a future themed ride could be bridges:-

Tower
Humber
Forth
Erskine
Severn Crossing

It would be quite a ride and may take longer than a day...


----------



## Aperitif (26 Oct 2009)

Or,
Knightsbridge,
Stamford Bridge,
Uxbridge,
Cambridge!

Des has the nucleus of a 'Memorial Ride' - following two convos about Richard Burton on the last two rides...Karl Marx, Marc Bolan, there's a guy out in Laleham (excuse for trail down the river) who's name escapes me...um
and of course, Stanley Spencer, famous artist, who is buried in Cookham - just down the way from 'The Jolly Farmer' (second tenuous usage of the day  )

Edit: Matthew Arnold - poet - buried in All Saints Churchyard. Also the hanging out zone of Lord Lucan. (That would be a trophy photo - a pic of him!)

We'll call the new thread: "Des O Late Days" Ride Winter is a neat time for this line of misery...


----------



## mistral (26 Oct 2009)

Or Marx to Morris - Highgate - Kelmscott, could take in Churchill en route at Blenheim, definitely one for the longer days though


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Oct 2009)

Sorry for late replies, off work this week so very limited internet access!

So ill be short and sweet as just popping through to pick up some bike purchases!

What a ride! Loved it! Just show's what you can really do with yourself when you want to, regardless of the weather! So well done one and all!

Great right ups and loving the photos!

Teef' have you got the one of me in the middle of the cheer leaders? Could you forward it to me please? Thanks! 

Was very nice meeting new faces and catching up with old! Shame I had to leave you all but at least I got to Windsor Great Park. 

So, the next ride... and who's spoke will break this time?? hahaha!

PS. Thanks again to the gifts, postcard and cake, was all great and shows what a brilliant unit we have!


----------



## Aperitif (26 Oct 2009)

It's another little-known fact that, during the long journeys down South from 'oop North' mikee has been studying hard. Not only is he up to Chapter XIV of his 'Book of Long Words' but he is also studying palmistry.
I was lucky enough to record the moment when mike informed Des that he was "rather fixed in his ways", but was "due a lucky break sometime soon" 






Des O and Des tiny...


----------



## Aperitif (26 Oct 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Sorry for late replies, off work this week so very limited internet access!
> 
> So ill be short and sweet as just popping through to pick up some bike purchases!
> 
> ...




No. 

(Haha - it's ok - he's off work for a week)


----------



## Aperitif (26 Oct 2009)

So.
Elvis lives.
In Shepperton.
I know that we were all shook up after the little bit of off-road in Hampstead and, when it came to dinner, Davy nearly didn't get one for the money. However, only the lonely could fail to see Elvis sunning himself on the balcony of the house in this photo - which caught my eye as it had a Lutyens bench in the front garden...





I.m not sure but he might have been singing quietly to himself.."I ain't nothing but a Hounslow..."


----------



## Speicher (26 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> So.
> Elvis lives.
> In Shepperton.
> I know that we were all shook up after the little bit of off-road in Hampstead and, when it came to dinner, Davy nearly didn't get one for the money. However, only the lonely could fail to see Elvis sunning himself on the balcony of the house in this photo - which caught my eye as it had a Lutyens bench in the front garden...
> ...



How do you know he is called Elvis, looks more like Sweep or Sooty to me.
And that chap on the balcony upstairs, what is he holding between his legs.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Oct 2009)

Naughty Speicher - you're the devil in disguise! I know you probably think that it's a big hunk o' love but let me assure you, it's only suspicious minds that come to conclusionsendings like that. 
Nah - it's Elvis, without a doubt.
Naughty Speicher.


----------



## Tollers (26 Oct 2009)

I noticed Elvis too. Well, i noticed a really odd bloke on the balcony, but didnt quite click. Jacko next time? I think there is a whole new breed of pedal powered paps emerging.

Mikee. Thanks for calling me a highlight! Well, that's how i'm going to interpret it anyway. 

That ride really was quite good therapy for the soul. I'm not used to feeling peacefull on a Monday morning, so i put it down to you guys....or maybe it was just riding to work in the glorious sunshine!

I'm now trying to work up the courage to try the Friday night ride.....not frightened of the ride itself, but lack of sleep. I guess if there's a smooth straight road i can catch a few zzzz's.

Tollers


----------



## Aperitif (26 Oct 2009)

Yes Mark - sleep is good, but not on the FNRttC, nor the following morning on the SMRbtL, not to mention LOBitP in between...
Anyway, back to Saturday and the helter-skelter that has involved; George Orwell, Keats, The American Ambassador, Prince Albert, The whole of New England, us and George IV - and a cast of thousands dressed as the general public.
mikee had something to say about all of the events of the day. No wonder then, as the ride drew to a conclusion, he was left feeling a little horse...





 Night night everybody.


----------



## mike e (26 Oct 2009)

Here come the pic's, starting with everyone's favourite...

A great entrance...





The lady with the coffee was entertained, not as much as the ladies behind...


----------



## mike e (26 Oct 2009)

If you have an idea for a ride and need a mastermind to pull it off you'll need to hunt down this man. Find him at his gaff in Regent's Park, he had it specially built after buying the bike...


----------



## Aperitif (26 Oct 2009)

Ha ha! That's the lady who appreciated a raised eyebrow moment with me in the queue.


----------



## mike e (26 Oct 2009)

Teef looked after us in the morning, he took us through lovely parks and past historical buildings, it was enlightening and interesting...












Not a great pic as I was on the move...


----------



## mike e (26 Oct 2009)

In the afternoon Mistral took charge, try as he might he just couldn't match the great show by Teef...

An electricity sub-station...





A big pile of bricks...





Another big pile of bricks cunningly formed into a shopping centre...





Sewage works...


----------



## mike e (26 Oct 2009)

ok, so there were some lovely sights on Mistral's shift...


----------



## iLB (27 Oct 2009)

so of all the CC rides i;ve done this year, you stumble across cheer leaders when i'm stuck 'oop north developing a bleeding northern accent (the horror), not impressed


----------



## Aperitif (27 Oct 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> so of all the CC rides i;ve done this year, you stumble across cheer leaders when i'm stuck 'oop north developing a bleeding northern accent (the horror), not impressed


 Actually Andy, Davy stumbled over that big block of wood - the cheerleaders were an afterthought...


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (28 Oct 2009)

sorry late to say my thanks
so thank you to mistral and aperitif for a wonderful day and excellent gifts


----------



## Aperitif (28 Oct 2009)

Another small item that may have escaped everyone's attention: the interesting security belts that were part of the cheerleader's uniforms last Saturday. I only noticed when viewing 'Davy and the Cheerleaders' this morning.
I suppose it must provide extra security for all those dancing about moments, although I couldn't be sure...any ideas?






'West London Walnuts' meets the 'New England Patriots' is in the café by the way...


----------



## mistral (28 Oct 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Another small item that may have escaped everyone's attention: the interesting security belts that were part of the cheerleader's uniforms last Saturday. I only noticed when viewing 'Davy and the Cheerleaders' this morning.
> I suppose it must provide extra security for all those dancing about moments, although I couldn't be sure...any ideas?
> 
> 
> ...


*Incorrigible
*


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Oct 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> so of all the CC rides i;ve done this year, you stumble across cheer leaders when i'm stuck 'oop north developing a bleeding northern accent (the horror), not impressed



As if you would have done much about it anyway, chicken! hehehe!


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Oct 2009)

Origamist said:


> Orgamist/Origamist typo! That's the poorest justification to post a picture of a pretty, blond haired waitress that I have come across in a long time...
> 
> Well done, - Davy would be proud



Oui! Tres Bien Mr Aperitif!


----------

